# Shippuuden OST2: IT'S HERE!



## Undead (Dec 2, 2008)

Ever since the beginning of the Hidan & Kakuzu arc, we've been hearing several new songs. Does anyone know when this new OST will be out? I love several of the songs. 

UPDATE 10/6/09: 
CD TV NARUTO-ナルト- 疾風伝 オリジナル・サウンドトラックII 発売日：2009年12月16日 価格： ￥3,150(税込) 初回：三方背ケース仕様 初回封入特典：ステッカー（予定）

DECEMBER 16TH WILL BE THE RELEASE OF THE NEW OST! pek


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 2, 2008)

i wanna know about this so bad too


----------



## Catterix (Dec 2, 2008)

No news as of yet. We will be informed probably as soon as information is released.

I wouldn't be surprised if there's an OST released this autumn, as that would be 2 years after the first Shippuuden OST was released. I don't think we've heard quite enough new tracks to qualify for a new OST.

How many new tracks have we had now, I can't quite remember.

1) Information Music (First heard in 55 I think)
2) Rock training music (73 or something)
3) Guitar Rock Fighting Music (77)
4) Synthesized fighting music (77)
5) Asuma's Death Music (80)
6) Psycho Akatsuki Theme (79)
7) Chiruku's battle music (73)

Anything else? I'm sure there must be, but I can't quite remember.


----------



## blue berry (Dec 2, 2008)

Theres some music in the Konoha Gauken Special thats new, that should also be on the CD, as I'm pretty much dying to get a couple of tracks from t here.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah I'm also curious as to when another one will be coming out. I bought the first one.


----------



## irRonnie (Dec 3, 2008)

They could also add some of the comedy songs like the one played at Ichiraku Ramen.


----------



## Even (Dec 3, 2008)

you also have the tracks introduced in the Penis arc (Danzou's theme for example). I really hope there'll be a new OST soon


----------



## Horrid Crow (Dec 3, 2008)

I hope so too.
The next Shippuuden OST will be the first one I'll like.


----------



## TadloS (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, I think soon enough.


----------



## koao (Dec 3, 2008)

No, what they need to do is release Number One in instrumental, then release this OST. Then I will think it'll be a good OST


----------



## neshru (Dec 3, 2008)

Bluebella said:


> Theres some music in the Konoha Gauken Special thats new, that should also be on the CD, as I'm pretty much dying to get a couple of tracks from t here.


Yup, there's a track from that special that was only used once in the actual series, during the episode where Naruto kills the filler whore/hair monster.


----------



## Even (Dec 3, 2008)

koao said:


> No, what they need to do is release Number One in instrumental, then release this OST. Then I will think it'll be a good OST



wuut??


----------



## gamblerguy2005 (Dec 3, 2008)

Next year maybe..


----------



## irRonnie (Dec 4, 2008)

koao said:


> No, what they need to do is release Number One in instrumental, then release this OST. Then I will think it'll be a good OST



This is not Society TV buddy.


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes waiting for Shippuuden OST 2, coz it is going to be more more far better than the OST 1, all the tracks on the second Arc (Sasuke, Sai) and Kakuzu, Hidan Arc were great.


----------



## LuCas (Sep 26, 2009)

Damn, shippuden's at ep 129 and no word or rumors on OST 2 oO I remember in naruto p.1  the 3rd OST was already released at the time


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Sep 26, 2009)

Really hope the new song from Shippuden 128 is included in the next OST. Best Shippuden song yet.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 26, 2009)

Catterix said:


> No news as of yet. We will be informed probably as soon as information is released.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if there's an OST released this autumn, as that would be 2 years after the first Shippuuden OST was released. I don't think we've heard quite enough new tracks to qualify for a new OST.
> 
> ...


 
The Saucegay themes, horny Karin music (the one that plays when she gets all over Saucegay), bye bye Deidara music, Madara intro, and much much more.


----------



## Mihael (Sep 26, 2009)

Who knows, but I also want it now. There are some good songs there.


----------



## root (Sep 26, 2009)

Sounds like there's allready enough new music to justify two new CD's. They're taking their time. I'd love to have some of the Sai/Sasuke-arc music.


----------



## Animus (Sep 26, 2009)

Catterix said:


> No news as of yet. We will be informed probably as soon as information is released.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if there's an OST released this autumn, as that would be 2 years after the first Shippuuden OST was released. I don't think we've heard quite enough new tracks to qualify for a new OST.
> 
> ...



How about the three OTHER Akatsuki themes that they never released?

Or that guitar theme that was played in Ep 125 and before the Sasuke/Deidara fight.


----------



## Kage (Sep 26, 2009)

i'm not really looking forward to it. it took me some time to grow on a lot of the tracks from the first NS OST. it wasn't a case of instant love like a lot of the tracks from Toshiro Masuda's work


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 26, 2009)

We also have the theme that was associated with Sai and Root from the Penis arc ...  There's an annoying filler track (think Shino in the rain in early Sanbi arc), the happy theme from the end of 112 and also KGaiden, and new tracks now, not to mention another filler/ambient theme and the unreleased Akatsuki theme variants.


----------



## irRonnie (Sep 29, 2009)

What's taking them so long? There are enough tracks to release the 2nd OST


----------



## LucyXD94 (Sep 29, 2009)

i like the naruto music!! xD Lol buttum iono when itd be out tho?? chekc ebay or maybe amazn.co sells stuff like cds toys dvdz blue ray games etc oooooooor i guess you cud download it sumwhere! haha 
Jk thats bad cuz viruses or watevr plus illgal mostky likely!


----------



## geG (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah there are at least 2 soundtracks worth of music they still haven't released, maybe more. I hope they do release a second one sometime. Maybe the sales for the first one were bad or something.


----------



## Chaos Control (Sep 30, 2009)

Geg said:


> Yeah there are at least 2 soundtracks worth of music they still haven't released, maybe more. I hope they do release a second one sometime. Maybe the sales for the first one were bad or something.



Well aren't the soundtracks available on this site for free?  Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Even (Oct 1, 2009)

well, they're not released outside of Japan...


----------



## TheOneFreeman (Oct 1, 2009)

Orochimaru's new theme...Kakashi Gaiden Music...Jiraiya Ninja Scroll Music...New Sasuke music...as well as everything Catterix mentioned (REALLY WANT THAT SYNTHESIZED THEME)


----------



## Damaera (Oct 1, 2009)

Catterix said:


> No news as of yet. We will be informed probably as soon as information is released.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if there's an OST released this autumn, as that would be 2 years after the first Shippuuden OST was released. I don't think we've heard quite enough new tracks to qualify for a new OST.
> 
> ...


Well..

There's 3 Akatsuki songs plus an unreleased Akatsuki song that appeared very early in the series. Sasuke's theme, Orochimaru's battle theme, and many _many_ more.

Two years is what, 100 episodes maybe? I'm probably wrong, but oh well. That's about 100 weeks worth of new music, remixes, and recycled songs. There are more than enough songs for the second OST.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 2, 2009)

^^Yes, but the question remains.
When will they release it?!


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 2, 2009)

i want itachi's theme in mp3 so bad


----------



## Ruf (Oct 2, 2009)

I really _loved _the background theme that was played during the introduction of Yahiko/Konan/Nagato during the Jiraiya special. I hope it is in the next Shippuden Soundtrack, but I get the feeling it might be in the third at this rate


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 2, 2009)

The scene in Oro's flashback where he tries to capture Itachi and fails had an amazing track. Anybody know what it is....atleast a name would be good


----------



## Gigo (Oct 3, 2009)

I really hope they release the new OST by the end of the year - there are some amazing tracks, I can't wait!


----------



## niko^ (Oct 6, 2009)

CD TV NARUTO-ナルト- 疾風伝  オリジナル・サウンドトラックII 発売日：2009年12月16日 価格： ￥3,150(税込) 初回：三方背ケース仕様 初回封入特典：ステッカー（予定）


----------



## mandeep000 (Oct 6, 2009)

its going to be out on December 16th 2009 ... omfg .. its finally coming .. .


----------



## Chaos Control (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome!  I hope it has everything we want.  I really wish they would release some of those songs from part 1 that never made it to the OSTs.


----------



## Even (Oct 7, 2009)

ZOMG!!! it's finally coming!!! December is gonna be an awesome month  FFXIII + Shippuuden OST II  This is gonna be great!


----------



## geG (Oct 7, 2009)

Whoa, awesome news.


----------



## neshru (Oct 7, 2009)

wow, about fucking time


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey this is really great!!   

No words can describe how much i've been looking forward to it! There's been quite a number of new good music, such as the akastuki themes, including the one playing during Konan+Nagato+Yahiko appearance, and itachi's theme. Really hope they're included!


----------



## Gigo (Oct 7, 2009)

That's great news! Finally, after waiting for God knows how long, it's coming! I hope they include everything we've heard in Shippuden that hasn't been released yet. Right now December seems so far...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 7, 2009)

FUUUUUUCK YEEEESSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Obakemono (Oct 7, 2009)

I dunno if this is just me but don't you miss the old tracks? You know like "Sadness and Sorrow" and "Loneliness"? Everytime I heard those it gave me shivers down my back! Not that the newer OSTs are bad, but they never shiver my back.. :/


----------



## Undead (Oct 7, 2009)

Obakemono said:


> I dunno if this is just me but don't you miss the old tracks? You know like "Sadness and Sorrow" and "Loneliness"? Everytime I heard those it gave me shivers down my back! Not that the newer OSTs are bad, but they never shiver my back.. :/


Been discussed a lot. 
I personally enjoy both.


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Oct 7, 2009)

I missed the old tracks very much too. Whenever I saw episodes from Part one, it'll reinforce this everytime.

But I like the new tracks for part 2 too. Still remember the moment when I heard Shippuuden theme in ep 1 of Part 2 and I was blown away by the epicness. And now there's cool new akastuki themes! I think it's like comparing apples and oranges in this case, there's different emphasis in the two music..


----------



## TadloS (Oct 7, 2009)

It's good to know that 2nd OST is coming but still for long running series to have only one OST after 128 episodes(not counting movies OST) its shows how cheap is studio Pierrot. Anyway, at least it's coming, lol.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 7, 2009)

Can't believe I completely missed this due to the animation director info.

Allow me to give a

*FUCK YEAH!!!!!* 

This is fantastic.

It's only been, y'know, 3 years since the last OST was released. Ah this is great, great news. So many awesome tracks to be included!

Also, quite a few godawful ones as well. But ah well.



TadloS said:


> It's good to know that 2nd OST is coming but still for long running series to have only one OST after 128 episodes(not counting movies OST) its shows how cheap is studio Pierrot. Anyway, at least it's coming, lol.



So are you completely ignoring the first Shippuuden OST? Or are you saying that the first OST is the only OST for 128 episodes, which is of course correct lol

I don't quite see how this is cheap either, but whatever mate. If you want a random reason to slag off Pierrot, then go ahead. Lots of shows don't release an OST for ages. In fact I'm thankful that they aren't being like TOEI and just completely cashing in on the success of Naruto and releasing a million different CDs each year.


----------



## firefist (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, a new OST sounds nice, looking forward to it.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 7, 2009)

Chaos Control said:


> Awesome!  I hope it has everything we want.  I really wish they would release some of those songs from part 1 that never made it to the OSTs.



Agreed. TheOneFreeman and someone else (I forgot his name  The guy who loves Chouji lol) released their versions of many of the unreleased tracks. I still await the day when Haku's theme gets released. It's ridiculous that Haku's piece of music was one of the most harrowing and dramatic pieces ever, and was first shown 15 episodes into a 220 episode series, and yet never got released!!


----------



## TadloS (Oct 7, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Lots of shows don't release an OST for ages.



Like which shows? I actually don't remember any series from my anime list which only had one OST released for +128 episodes. :/


----------



## Catterix (Oct 7, 2009)

True that, actually  There are some 26 episode shows or so that might wait six months after the show's finished until they release their OST. But yeah, I can't think of a long-running show to not release a fairly steady stream of OSTs.

This isn't helped by the fact that the music producer of Naruto Shippuuden had been sick for months and then died this summer, so even if more music was getting made, he wouldn't have focused on releasing it. And then when the new guy took over, he'd have a lot of work to get through before thinking about releasing a Shippuuden OST 2.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 7, 2009)

What i really want is that new version of Akatsuki theme,that we had in the Hidan and Kakuzu arc.


----------



## envoyofuno (Oct 7, 2009)

How awful would it be if it only covered the new music for the Oro/Bridge arc?

Really hope it has the rock Akatsuki Theme.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Oct 7, 2009)

HOORAYYYYY!  FINALLY I CAN HAVE SOME OF THE NEW TUNES!


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Oct 7, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *
> TadloS this is nothing to compare it to how long I was waiting for Databook 3 to come out
> 
> 
> Don't worry Linkdarkside I got it cover*


Friend, I LOVE YOU.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2009)

i hope the new "sasuke's theme" is in it. loved the one from part one of the series (ost 2).

there was a slight different version of it in the 5th movie, its the 1st track.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 8, 2009)

oh man, I already want the music of the cowboy styled taka themed among others.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 9, 2009)

Well if you think about it we already have a mini Shippuuden OST II Album
through tracks from the 1st 3 Shippuuden Films that were also used in the show.

Naruto Shippuuden Original Soundtrack I
Naruto Shippuuden Mini Album
Naruto Shippuuden Original Soundtrack II


----------



## envoyofuno (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't think any of the movie tracks were used in the show, beyond the variation of the one for Sasuke's new theme.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 12, 2009)

well only 4 days for the release.


----------



## geG (Oct 12, 2009)

4 days and 2 months


----------



## Jesus (Oct 12, 2009)

I hope we get the newest tracks in the anime as well. *crosses fingers* New Akatsuki themes are awesome.


----------



## Zanson (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh wow I can't wait until december 16th now D:<


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 13, 2009)

Methinks december 16th is going to come pretty slow.


----------



## jantis (Oct 15, 2009)

is there a special website where it will be released? or is it gonna just be one of those OST's only released in japan?


----------



## jantis (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks,

i was looking around in the japanese amazon site and i came across it. So far it says its only One Disc, maybe its just too early to tell who knows.

 Right here


----------



## Ducky (Oct 17, 2009)

Damn, this is an intolerable wait for my Shippuuden OST deprived mind. December 16th cant come any faster cannit! There are several tracks without which my dreams will be dashed and all hope will be lost.
1. Sasuke's acoustic theme
2. Pains theme
3. Sai's theme, not really Sai's but it was played alot during the Sai Sasuke arc, starting frm I think around ep 34. 
4. Info music

Surely my Ipod is on the road to inevitable doom


----------



## BluishSwirls (Oct 17, 2009)

Awesome news, its been a while since the last OST was released. xD


----------



## proppern (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm in love with Pain's new theme.. I NEED IT!!! People already got several uploaded on youtube, but really hard to find it.. >.<


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 23, 2009)

When do we get a tracklist?


----------



## jantis (Oct 29, 2009)

no official track list yet as far as i can tell. The new pein theme as well as the theme of jirayas death was pretty good.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2009)

man i love that music that play wend Sasuke us his chidori lance on the itachi crow clone.


----------



## smyton (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm in love with the new Akatsuki music. Once it comes out, I can finally stop ripping the music off the show when I do my fan animations


----------



## mandeep000 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey can anyone confirm this .. Is this the original tracklist of Naruto Shippuden ost 2 
and plz can someone translate all these tracks 


Tracklisting
1.	昇竜 	
2.	臨界 	
3.	撃破 	
4.	彩霞 	
5.	預言者 	
6.	飛段 	
7.	角都 	
8.	紅炎 	
9.	乱髪 	
10.	埋葬 	
11.	白詰草 	
12.	漂泊 	
13.	難攻不落 	
14.	疾空 	
15.	試練 	
16.	読心術 	
17.	紅蓮 	
18.	黒点 	
19.	緋文字 	
20.	儀礼 	
21.	紅薔薇 	
22.	山霞 	
23.	千夜 	
24.	幻視 	
25.	白映 	
26.	落葉船 	
27.	鳴神 	
28.	五月雨


----------



## NarutoPsycho (Nov 16, 2009)

if i am correct the shippuuden OST will contain those 28 soundtracks...

translation something like this (dunno if it's correct, but doing it anyway):
01. 昇竜 Riyuu Noboru 	
02. 臨界 Critical 	
03. 撃破 Destroy 	
04. 彩霞 SAIKA 	
05. 預言者 Prophet 	
06. 飛段 Fei stage 	
07. 角都 Metropolitan Square 	
08. 紅炎 Prominence 	
09. 乱髪 Shock-headed 	
10. 埋葬 Burial 	
11. 白詰草 White Grass Refill 	
12. 漂泊 Rove 	
13. 難攻不落 Impregnable 	
14. 疾空疾空 (no idea)	
15. 試練 Test 	
16. 読心術 Thought reading 	
17. 紅蓮 Guren 	
18. 黒点 Sunspot 	
19. 緋文字 Scarlet Letter 	
20. 儀礼 Ritual 	
21. 紅薔薇 Rose Red 	
22. 山霞 Mountain Mist 	
23. 千夜 Night 1000 	
24. 幻視 Hallucination 	
25. 白映 Eiji White 	
26. 落葉船 Ship leaves 	
27. 鳴神鳴神 (no idea)
28. 五月雨 Early summer rain

Yay ...still a month to go!!!....can't wait...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd rather think it's more like this

1. 	 昇竜 	Rising Dragon
2. 	臨界 	Critical Point
3. 	撃破 	Crushing
4. 	彩霞 	Saika
5. 	預言者 The Prophet
6. 	飛段     Hidan
7. 	角都 	Kakuzu
8. 	紅炎 	Red Flames
9. 	乱髪 	Unkept Hair
10. 	埋葬 	Burial
11. 	白詰草 	White Clover
12. 	漂泊 	Wandering
13. 	難攻不落 	Impregnable
14. 	疾空 	Void
15. 	試練 	Trial
16. 	読心術 	Mind Reading
17. 	紅蓮 	Guren
18. 	黒点 	Black Spot
19. 	緋文字 	Letters
20. 	儀礼 	Courtesy
21. 	紅薔薇 	Benibara
22. 	山霞 	Mountain haze 
23. 	千夜 	Many Nights
24. 	幻視 	Vision
25. 	白映 	Reflection
26. 	落葉船 Fallen Leaves 	
27. 	鳴神 	The Crying God
28. 	五月雨 Early Summer Rain


----------



## Catterix (Nov 16, 2009)

As always, makes about as much translated as it does when in Kanji.

The titles give very little away as to what song they could be.

But I like the idea of the Hidan & Kakuzu tracks. Very nice


----------



## Rashman (Nov 16, 2009)

Hidan is getting his own track? 


Very nice...


----------



## Jesus (Nov 16, 2009)

so Pain's theme is actually named "the Crying God"? nice


"the Prophet" must be the music that was playing in Frog country


----------



## mandeep000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the translations ..


----------



## geG (Nov 16, 2009)

My own translation attempts:

01. 昇竜 Rising Dragon (Shouryuu)
02. 臨界 Critical State (Rinkai) (alternative could be "State of Emergency")
03. 撃破 Crushing (Gekiha)
04. 彩霞 Colorful Mist (Saika)
05. 預言者 Prophet (Yogensha)
06. 飛段 Hidan
07. 角都 Kakuzu
08. 紅炎 Crimson Flames (Kouen)
09. 乱髪 Unkempt Hair (Ranpatsu)
10. 埋葬 Burial (Maisou)
11. 白詰草 White Clover (Shirotsumekusa)
12. 漂泊 Wandering (Hyouhaku)
13. 難攻不落 Impregnable (Nankoufuraku)
14. 疾空 Foreboding Skies (Shikkuu)
15. 試練 Trial (Shiren)
16. 読心術 Mind-Reading (Dokushinjutsu)
17. 紅蓮 Guren
18. 黒点 Sunspot (Kokuten)
19. 緋文字 The Scarlet Letter (Himonji)
20. 儀礼 Courtesy (Girei)
21. 紅薔薇 Red Rose (Benibara)
22. 山霞 Mountain Haze (Yamaka)
23. 千夜 Many Nights (Sen'ya)
24. 幻視 Hallucination (Genshi)
25. 白映 The Rain Stops (Shirobae)
26. 落葉船 Floating Dead Leaves (Ochibabune)
27. 鳴神 Screaming God (Meishin)
28. 五月雨 Early Summer Rain (Samidare)

Finally figured out (hopefully) good translations for the ones I was missing. And yeah, track 19's title really is the Japanese name for the novel "The Scarlet Letter".


----------



## Hyperbolic (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooh nice, looking forward to getting these new tracks.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 18, 2009)

Less than a month to go, which is pretty sweet.


----------



## Undead (Nov 18, 2009)

Time's been flying this year.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Nov 18, 2009)

itachi better be in there


----------



## narutothebest (Nov 18, 2009)

Uchiha Izuna said:


> Oh man, yeah, indeed.


In my Religion 
when human feels that the time fly 
its a sign of the near of the Judgement day


----------



## FutureTrunks (Nov 18, 2009)

doesn't really seem like a lot of new tracks, considering we've waited how many years for this new OST?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 18, 2009)

2 or 3 years.


----------



## BloodyButterfly (Nov 19, 2009)

OMG OMGGGGG I'M GONNA DIEEE
this is beautifulll
finally the dracula themese of zombie twins I'l listen them
and crying god...what a beautiful name... perfectly fits pein 

and u know the music when lil konan gives flowers to jiraya
and itachis theme(SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TOUCHINN AMAZINNGGG)
I hope those are included
CAN'T WAIT
seriously cant wait


----------



## Catterix (Nov 19, 2009)

FutureTrunks said:


> doesn't really seem like a lot of new tracks, considering we've waited how many years for this new OST?



Last one came out on something like the 18th of November 2007. I remember it being in November. So essentially, we've just waited 2 years for a second OST...


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Nov 19, 2009)

narutothebest said:


> In my Religion
> when human feels that the time fly
> its a sign of the near of the Judgement day



Is this the same kind of judgement day that was predicted every year for the past 300 years?  Or another kind?


----------



## narutothebest (Nov 19, 2009)

whiskie said:


> Is this the same kind of judgement day that was predicted every year for the past 300 years?  Or another kind?



no we don't predict Judgment day
coz the knowledge is with the God not us humans 
we just know if the judgment day is near or not by "signs"
and this one is minor
there are major ones which will mean Judgment day 
is few years ahead


----------



## geG (Nov 19, 2009)

BloodyButterfly said:


> and crying god...what a beautiful name... perfectly fits pein
> 
> and u know the music when lil konan gives flowers to jiraya
> and itachis theme(SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TOUCHINN AMAZINNGGG)
> I hope those are included



I doubt the Screaming God track will be the Pain theme, or any of those others. I think the description on neowing's site says it only covers music from the Hidan/Kakuzu arc and the Sanbi arc.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 19, 2009)

Ah waaaat?

I didn't think there was enough music. I mean, there were loads of tracks that have never been used since, like episode 86 had these two guitar and choir pieces that were never used again, and they were fairly awesome.

But I didn't think there was enough music to cover that many tracks :S


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Nov 19, 2009)

Geg said:


> I doubt the Screaming God track will be the Pain theme, or any of those others. I think the description on neowing's site says it only covers music from the Hidan/Kakuzu arc and the Sanbi arc.





Catterix said:


> Ah waaaat?
> 
> I didn't think there was enough music. I mean, there were loads of tracks that have never been used since, like episode 86 had these two guitar and choir pieces that were never used again, and they were fairly awesome.
> 
> But I didn't think there was enough music to cover that many tracks :S



Yeah!

There's not much new music there! If I'm not mistaken, there's only new akastuki themes there since ost 1. Significant amts of new tracks only appeared after the third sanbi arc. 

This is terrible! Itachi's theme....  I hope that's incomplete infor on the ost II.


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Nov 19, 2009)

i demand and want that itachi theme, so awesome


----------



## geG (Nov 19, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Ah waaaat?
> 
> I didn't think there was enough music. I mean, there were loads of tracks that have never been used since, like episode 86 had these two guitar and choir pieces that were never used again, and they were fairly awesome.
> 
> But I didn't think there was enough music to cover that many tracks :S



Well maybe there will be stuff missed from the Sai arc too. Like that music that plays almost every single time Orochimaru is in a scene wasn't in the first soundtrack.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 19, 2009)

Lol at people thinking the Pain theme will be released.


----------



## James (Nov 20, 2009)

I guess it's cool another OST is coming but shit, I'm surprised they even have enough tracks to make one. Most of the Shippuden music kind of blurs together in my mind, I can't pick out many stand-out tracks where I think "Damn that's awesome, I want to download that one".

Some of the recent stuff has been pretty decent though (from the little I've watched), but I guess this OST wont have anything much newer than the end of the last filler.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Nov 21, 2009)

Im really only interested in Sasuke's battle theme music, whichever track that one is...


----------



## geG (Nov 21, 2009)

There most likely won't be any new music from this current arc


----------



## Kabomacho (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh sweet. It's about time too.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh wow, that's exactly ten days after my birthday. Coolio.


----------



## ZiyadJoudeh (Nov 25, 2009)

Will shikamaru's awesome guitar theme in episode 83 and 86-87 be there???


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 25, 2009)

> 16. 読心術 Mind-Reading (Dokushinjutsu)



i am hoping that this one will be the itachi theme


----------



## ZiyadJoudeh (Nov 25, 2009)

I am new here ,so please can you tell me how can i upload a profile picture??????


----------



## Kakashi666 (Nov 25, 2009)

Shippuuden OST2 Artwork


----------



## ZiyadJoudeh (Nov 25, 2009)

Simply Awesome!


----------



## neshru (Nov 25, 2009)

James said:


> I guess it's cool another OST is coming but shit, I'm surprised they even have enough tracks to make one.


Are you kidding me? They have added a ton of new tracks since the first arc. I wouldn't be surprised if there were more than 40 new tracks besides those in the first OST.


----------



## clemy (Nov 25, 2009)

James said:


> Most of the Shippuden music kind of blurs together in my mind, I can't pick out many stand-out tracks where I think "Damn that's awesome, I want to download that one".


me too 
oh wait there's one from sai's introduction I think


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 25, 2009)

I want the full version of this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8er9ZlfYqdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enzo (Nov 25, 2009)

I can't wait for Pain theme.


----------



## envoyofuno (Nov 25, 2009)

At the rate this one was released at, you best learn to wait for another two years or so, since it's definitely not gonna be on this one lol.

The Crying God is probably Hidan's Ritual Theme or something.


----------



## geG (Nov 25, 2009)

Seriously, why are so many people expecting music from the current arc to be on there?


----------



## FutureTrunks (Nov 25, 2009)

Geg said:


> Seriously, why are so many people expecting music from the current arc to be on there?



Because that means we will have to wait another 2-3 years for the next OST for current music. *cries*

It's bad enough the current OST's are missing songs.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 26, 2009)

If they released all the tracks at once, how would they make future money offa you guys? 

I just pre-ordered it thru playasia. Im fully aware that it prob wont have ALL the songs that im looking for, but i likes mah' music


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 26, 2009)

One question: Why there wouldn't be newest musics in the soundtrack?


----------



## Even (Nov 26, 2009)

cause there are tons of earlier songs still not released  *hopes for Akatsuki metal theme *


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 26, 2009)

Even said:


> cause there are tons of earlier songs still not released  *hopes for Akatsuki metal theme *



Isnt that the one played with dei' vs sauce, towards the end of the fight? If so, yes.. we wantz it


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 26, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Isnt that the one played with dei' vs sauce, towards the end of the fight? If so, yes.. we wantz it



It also played a few times in the Hidan and Kakuzu arc. (end of ep. 85 as an example)

That new Akatsuki theme is amazing.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 26, 2009)

I just want the Hebi theme songs.
The cowboy one among others, this OST is kickass!

I want it already!


----------



## geG (Nov 26, 2009)

You're just setting yourself up for disappointment


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 26, 2009)

I wouldn't say Geg.  I think there is a good possibility that the Second OST could very well include the Hebi themes.   

Now what might or might not make it is the recent music that was in Episode 133.   I really loved Naruto's Parent's theme as well as Jiraiya's revival theme.   With those two, I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 7, 2009)

10 days left... Why wont this shit hurry up?


----------



## Uzumaki^Naruto (Dec 7, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> I want the full version of this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8er9ZlfYqdk[/YOUTUBE]



you and me both 

edit: Katon's avatar :|


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 10, 2009)

Naruto Shippuuden Original Soundtrack II
Music Composed By Yasuharu Takanashi

01.Shoryu 
02.Rinkai 
03.Gekiha 
04.Saika 
05.Yogensha 
06.Hidan 
07.Kakuzu 
08.Kouen 
09.Midaregami 
10.Maisou 
11.Shirotsumekusa 
12.Hyouhaku 
13.Nankou Furaku 
14.Shikku 
15.Shiren 
16.Dokushinjutsu 
17.Guren 
18.Kokuten 
19.Himoji 
20.Girei 
21.Beni Soubi 
22.Yamagasumi 
23.Senya 
24.Genshi 
25.Shirohae 
26.Ochihabune 
27.Narukami 
28.Samidare

----------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Goaty (Dec 11, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> I want the full version of this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8er9ZlfYqdk[/YOUTUBE]



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 11, 2009)

/\ What the guy did was ripping it off from the episodes. But getting the real thing is better.

Anyway,this one's got better quality:


----------



## Ducky (Dec 12, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> /\ What the guy did was ripping it off from the episodes. But getting the real thing is better.
> 
> Anyway,this one's got better quality:


----------



## LuCas (Dec 12, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> /\ What the guy did was ripping it off from the episodes. But getting the real thing is better.
> 
> Anyway,this one's got better quality:


----------



## Ruf (Dec 12, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> 17.Guren



 I don't remember any music from this arc particularly standing out. Well, except for that annoying pipe number that continued to play over and over. From that list it *does* appear that we're not going to get any of the recent music, shame.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 12, 2009)

I've been waiting for this OST too long


----------



## Naklin (Dec 12, 2009)

does the OST include this week's music?


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 13, 2009)

uchihanosharingan said:


> does the OST include this week's music?



If it's the new tracks you're referring to (ones we have not heard before this arc), then most likely not.  The OST contains tracks from the Hidan/Kakuzu arc all the way to the Jiraiya/Pain arc.


----------



## neshru (Dec 13, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I really loved Naruto's Parent's theme as well as Jiraiya's revival theme.   With those two, I'm crossing my fingers.


I'm pretty sure the second track you're mentioning is in the first OST.


----------



## Archah (Dec 13, 2009)

neshru said:


> I'm pretty sure the second track you're mentioning is in the first OST.



Are you sure? I checked first OST and couldn't find it. That song is so cool, and the song which plays when Jiraiya remembers he gave Naruto his name and all Naruto flashbacks rocks too.


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 13, 2009)

I hope that music is in new OST, what plays in the scene where Naruto makes all of those Kagebunshins to find a way out of Sanbi.


----------



## Naklin (Dec 13, 2009)

whiskie said:


> If it's the new tracks you're referring to (ones we have not heard before this arc), then most likely not.  The OST contains tracks from the Hidan/Kakuzu arc all the way to the Jiraiya/Pain arc.



aww....I really wanted the one where madara and kakashi are looking at each other in 139


----------



## drakul (Dec 13, 2009)

is Pain's theme there?


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 13, 2009)

drakul said:


> is Pain's theme there?



Yes, it's titled "The Crying God"


----------



## geG (Dec 13, 2009)

No it won't be


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 13, 2009)

Archah said:


> Are you sure? I checked first OST and couldn't find it. That song is so cool, and the song which plays when Jiraiya remembers he gave Naruto his name and all Naruto flashbacks rocks too.





Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 13, 2009)

Geg said:


> No it won't be



So who's track is Crying/Screaming God?


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 13, 2009)

Probably the hardcore Akatsuki theme. It has crying in it, after all.


----------



## geG (Dec 13, 2009)

It's not "crying" as in "weeping" either, but "crying" like the someone yelling or making a sound. That's why I translated it as Screaming God.


----------



## Archah (Dec 14, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> Link removed
> Link removed



Those songs are not the songs i was meaning at all lol.

Here is the episode. I mean the song that starts at *14:43* and the song that starts at *16:40*. They are not in the first OST.


----------



## Grimmie (Dec 14, 2009)

It's almost here pek


----------



## neshru (Dec 14, 2009)

Archah said:


> Are you sure? I checked first OST and couldn't find it.


That's strange. That track was even used in the first arc


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 14, 2009)

Just one day for the OST's release 

Can't W8..


----------



## Farinosa (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi guys, here is the official cover and the tracklist! I also made a translation and wrote what I think about almost every track of the OST.



1. Ascent dragon - Shoryu: Not sure 
*2. Criticality - Rinkai:* Music playing before the real fight starts. Can't remember the exact scene, but was playing when someone used a scroll (Maybe Sai?).
3. Defeat - Gekiha: Not sure
4. Haze - Saika: Not sure
*5. Prophecy person - Yogensha:* Music sheet from the Jiraiya special. 
*6. Hidan:*  Akatsuki Theme instrumental
*7. Kakuzu:* Akatsuki Theme Techno Remix aka Crazy Theme
8. Prominence - Kouen: Not sure
*9. Bushy hair - Midaregami:* Something with Rock Lee?
10. Burial - Maisou: Not sure
11. White stuffing grass - Shirotsumekusa: Not sure
12. Wandering - Hyouhaku: Not sure
13. Impregnability - Nankou Furaku: Not sure
14. sky - Shikku: Not sure
15. Ordeal - Shiren: Not sure
16. Reading heart technique - Dokushinjutsu: Not sure
17. Crimson lotus - Guren: Not sure
18. Black spot - Kokuten: Not sure
19. letter - Himoji: Not sure
20. Courtesy - Girei: Not sure
21. Crimson rose - Beni Soubi: Not sure
*22. Mountain haze - Yamagasumi:* Maybe the music, when Naruto trains on the Waterfall?
23. Thousand nights - Senya: Not sure
*24. Visual hallucination - Genshi:* Music playing during the fight between Itachi and Sasuke?
25. White projection - Shirohae: Not sure 
26. Fallen leaves boat - Ochihabune: Not sure
*27. Ringing God - Narukami:* I think this will be the Pein theme. Mostly played when Pein fights or think about the conversation between Madara, Konan and Pein. 
*28. May rain - Samidare:* Not sure

Will update the tracklist when I am shure what track it could be. Only *2 days left* my friends


----------



## Goaty (Dec 14, 2009)

Farinosa said:


> Hi guys, here is the official cover and the tracklist! I also made a translation and wrote what I think about almost every track of the OST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one! Tank you!


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Dec 14, 2009)

Will someone post the mp3s once the OST is released?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 14, 2009)

TsukasaElkKite said:


> Will someone post the mp3s once the OST is released?


they better


----------



## jantis (Dec 15, 2009)

I found an excellent rip from one of the episodes, The Pein theme ( i suppose ), you can ( Barley, very very very faint ) not hear anyone talk, its just the music.

Its not the full thing though, but its very good for a rip and edit.

Link removed


----------



## Grimmie (Dec 15, 2009)

Link removed

Better picture of the OST2 cover.


----------



## narutothebest (Dec 15, 2009)

any body no new news about OST2?
i want the sound tracks badly


----------



## insane111 (Dec 15, 2009)

narutothebest said:


> any body no new news about OST2?
> i want the sound tracks badly



----------



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> DECEMBER 16TH WILL BE THE RELEASE OF THE NEW OST! pek


----------



## Farinosa (Dec 15, 2009)

Grimmie said:


> Link removed
> 
> Better picture of the OST2 cover.



Cool, thank you  Can't wait, just 1 day left  I think nobody will post the new OST here ^^? so don't complain...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 15, 2009)

It's almost time !!!


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 15, 2009)

WE R waiting


----------



## Farinosa (Dec 15, 2009)

E.Z.O said:


> WE R waiting



This is really a pain in the ***, you know  Can't wait any longer O_O


----------



## salavisa1990 (Dec 15, 2009)

This is a really torture.

I want the ost NOW 

Im listening one more time the first ost to prepare for the NEW 

I hope the ost dont have tracks from the Filler Saga Sanbin ( I know i know have the track Guren) -- .

Anybody can tell me if the new music on the episode 131  when Jiraiya attack and than try to escape for a bird of Pein is in the ost ?


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 15, 2009)

I hope they release certain songs I have been dying to get.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 15, 2009)

Farinosa said:


> Cool, thank you  Can't wait, just 1 day left  I think nobody will post the new OST here ^^? so don't complain...


OST always get posted.


----------



## Kabomacho (Dec 15, 2009)

This is awesome! The OST is going to come out just in time for me to listen to it over break! I hope I remember to get it while I still have a computer to use.


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

I've actually been looking forward to some older tracks that a lot of people have been waiting for since the last OST released..

the electric guitar track from Sai's intro arc (when he attacks Naruto with the inklings)

the evil organ overture from the Hidan/Kakazu intro (when the screen zooms out to show Hidan at the end of his ritual, Kakuzu looking at a map, and Yugito unconscious and hanging from a rock slab by her hands) - so good   can't wait!


----------



## salavisa1990 (Dec 15, 2009)

Whiskie the music that you said ( sai intro arc when attack naruto) is in the first Shippuden Ost

I dont remember whick track, but you can go check   im pretty sure that 

Sorry my bad english, im portuguese XD


----------



## ramb1402 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re:*



whiskie said:


> I've actually been looking forward to some older tracks that a lot of people have been waiting for since the last OST released..
> 
> the electric guitar track from Sai's intro arc (when he attacks Naruto with the inklings)
> 
> the evil organ overture from the Hidan/Kakazu intro (when the screen zooms out to show Hidan at the end of his ritual, Kakuzu looking at a map, and Yugito unconscious and hanging from a rock slab by her hands) - so good   can't wait!



salavisa is right, that song is on the first OST, its name is "Anger".

Any idea, how much longer we have to wait for the release of the ost 2; we know for a fact that in japan the time is around 11:20 am, i can't wait any longer!!.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Dec 15, 2009)

salavisa1990 said:


> This is a really torture.
> 
> I want the ost NOW
> 
> ...



Prob not....if you look back its mention several times that the ost of the current arc is likely NOT to be in this ost coming out....its too recent...who knows you may get one or two ....but it is doubtful that alot of the new songs are going to be in the new ost...so lower your hopes before you set yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

salavisa1990 said:


> Whiskie the music that you said ( sai intro arc when attack naruto) is in the first Shippuden Ost
> 
> I dont remember whick track, but you can go check   im pretty sure that
> 
> Sorry my bad english, im portuguese XD



Don't have to apologize for your english   For it being your second language, you speak it very well!



ramb1402 said:


> salavisa is right, that song is on the first OST, its name is "Anger".



I just listened to it and you're right   It's been a while since I listened to the 1st OST, and I guess I just forgot.

I still want that other track from the start of the Hidan/Kakuzu arc though


----------



## geG (Dec 15, 2009)

It's not going to come out immediately


----------



## salavisa1990 (Dec 15, 2009)

Well im going now to my bed play some Accel 3 on my psp and i hope  when wake up tomorrow we have the new ost    ( Moderator dont think im sarcastic when i said this :S, please )

Well bye everyone and be patient for the ost


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

Feels like the time I camped outside Strawberries (cd store) for Tool's Lateralus release.  It came out the same midnight as Weezer's Green Album, there were like 500 people in line waiting.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 16, 2009)

Damn it, the suspense is getting to me.  BTW, where can we download songs from the OST?


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 16, 2009)

Someone will post them here once it's released on the net.


----------



## LuCas (Dec 16, 2009)

It is released in stores then ripped and uploaded online by a nice person, there's not too many nice people on the internet so it might take a day or two.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 16, 2009)

If the Itachi track that was played when Kisame fought the Yonbi is not there, I am going to go on a rampage and start burning cars outside my house. That track is stuck in my head and I need it badly


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 16, 2009)

It's not going to be on there.

Really, the only songs that are going to be worth anything are all of the Akatsuki songs, Shikamaru's GOT YOU BITCH song from 86, maybe Oro's new theme (not as good as the old one undoubtedly, but still good), and a few others.


----------



## Ruf (Dec 16, 2009)

Man, I think I'm as excited as everyone else. In a few days though it'll go back to pining for the next one, once I've worn out all of the tracks through repeating them over and over


----------



## Catterix (Dec 16, 2009)

lol this is just amusing.

It's just some music, we'll get it eventually...

Anyway, right now it's snowing so I'm gonna bugger off and throw snowballs at children with my mates! XD


----------



## Unreally (Dec 16, 2009)

is there going to be sasuke new theme?


----------



## Farinosa (Dec 16, 2009)

Unreally said:


> is there going to be sasuke new theme?



A sort piece of it is one the Shippuuden Movie 2 OST! It is the first Track I think 

PS: Waiting...waiting...waiting...


----------



## Denji (Dec 16, 2009)

Just think, someone could be listening to the soundtrack instead of uploading it. The nerve of some people


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 16, 2009)

Denji said:


> Just think, someone could be listening to the soundtrack instead of uploading it. The nerve of some people



People don't owe you shit, lol.


----------



## Denji (Dec 16, 2009)

Vino said:


> People don't owe you shit, lol.


----------



## Unreally (Dec 16, 2009)

I was talking about this one 

Link removed


----------



## Farinosa (Dec 16, 2009)

Easy guys ^^° *he he* It is funny how much the people care for something like this. This are true fans...I really couldn't sleep very well because of this golden Soundtrack...the wait will be soon over, so please don't do any ridiculous =)


----------



## Denji (Dec 16, 2009)

Farinosa said:


> Easy guys ^^? *he he* It is funny how much the people care for something like this. This are true fans...I really couldn't sleep very well because of this golden Soundtrack...the wait will be soon over, so please don't do any ridiculous =)



We're just clowning around.

The way I see it, we've survived months without this music. We can last a few more hours.


----------



## Farinosa (Dec 16, 2009)

Denji said:


> We're just clowning around.
> 
> The way I see it, we've survived months without this music. We can last a few more hours.



I know, bro  Just kidding...I am hearing the Itachi Theme all the time...Hope it will be included on the new OST 

Link removed


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 16, 2009)

Denji said:


> Just think, someone could be listening to the soundtrack instead of uploading it. The nerve of some people



Well they paid for it, unlike you.


----------



## TheOneFreeman (Dec 16, 2009)

I've been waiting for this for a long time...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 16, 2009)

Don't get too excited, you will be disappointed in the end.


----------



## mackbotk (Dec 16, 2009)

Anybody know where you can find the link for the ost?


----------



## narutothebest (Dec 16, 2009)

a link please


----------



## narutothebest (Dec 16, 2009)

mackbotk said:


> Anybody know where you can find the link for the ost?



lol what a coincedence


----------



## liborek3 (Dec 16, 2009)

Vino said:


> Don't get too excited, you will be disappointed in the end.



Agreed 

I'm more excited in new Bleach OST


----------



## VastoLorde (Dec 16, 2009)

liborek3 When new OST from bleach come out ?


----------



## Farinosa (Dec 16, 2009)

VastoLorde said:


> liborek3 When new OST from bleach come out ?



Let me think....hmmmmmm December 16th!? Yeah has to be today 

Here is the official topic: 480p


----------



## VastoLorde (Dec 16, 2009)

I thought that only ost from naruto come out today heh

ok thx


----------



## emROARS (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh my goodness it's comming out today. pek


----------



## liborek3 (Dec 16, 2009)

Granatto said:


> ....WHERE IS IT?!


IT WILL BE OUT TOMMOROW!


----------



## Granatto (Dec 16, 2009)

You say it Yesterday man...


----------



## narutothebest (Dec 16, 2009)

1st someone have to buy the OST 
2nd  upload it

so it will take time
it will not be available today
am sure


----------



## emROARS (Dec 16, 2009)

isn't it the 16th day? 

edit: lol me silly


----------



## narutothebest (Dec 16, 2009)

emROARS said:


> isn't it the 16th day?
> 
> edit: lol me silly


yeah but maybe  right now 17 dec in japan


----------



## Farinosa (Dec 16, 2009)

I also think it will be released tomorrow on the net...I know, I know it hurts to wait...But still remember it can already be released by tomorrow!!! Don't panic guys, I also can't wait until it will be released ^_^°


----------



## L E A D E R (Dec 16, 2009)

It should not take time because it just an ost not an ep


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2009)

*deletes all the agony posts*

Yeah so could you guys just wait patiently for someone to find the link without spamming the thread?


----------



## Shrike (Dec 16, 2009)

Stop spaming the thread for shit people. 

We all know you want the OST badly, and guess what - everybody does.

It takes time. You have to wait for a willing person who bought it to upload all the tracks. And most of those who were in front of the stores, waiting to buy it, are only willing sit back and ejoy listening to it, not share it online for free.

So chill and wait for the nice guy to upload them.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 16, 2009)

I bet no one bought the OST since the crappy tracks are there.


----------



## Secroit (Dec 16, 2009)

>_< Meh I would buy it but it would take up two a week till I get it ._.


----------



## rclawliet (Dec 16, 2009)

Wasn't it supposed to appear already?


----------



## Catterix (Dec 16, 2009)

rclawliet said:


> Wasn't it supposed to appear already?



It has. We're just hiding it from you.

Obviously.


----------



## Grimmie (Dec 16, 2009)

This thread is hilarious.

Chill out people. The first OST didn't become available for download in a blink of an eye if I recall correctly.


----------



## vered (Dec 16, 2009)

Cant wait to hear the awesome new themes. They are gonna be great.


----------



## Darkensed (Dec 16, 2009)

Me too xD
lol my former first post was patetic xD


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 16, 2009)

You guys need to learn how to wait, it has been almost a month since the second Dragon Ball Kai ost was released and i'm still waiting for it.


----------



## immortalmage (Dec 16, 2009)

if ur all waiting to download naruto shippuuden OST 2. why not go buy the soundtrack? ur supporting the artist + doing all of us a favor.


----------



## Mana (Dec 16, 2009)

I probably wouldn't mind buying the CD if it was readily available to buy at stores in US.


----------



## Farinosa (Dec 16, 2009)

Mana said:


> I probably wouldn't mind buying the CD if it was readily available to buy at stores in US.



You are so right  An import is just another way to get it


----------



## Mana (Dec 16, 2009)

At prices like this, no thanks >.>


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2009)

k guys next time I have to delete a ton of posts I'll just lock the thread until either I find it or someone else finds it and PMs me about it.

Just calm down and wait.


----------



## Susano'o (Dec 16, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> All right all right we've had our fun here is THE REAL THING
> 
> 480p S S.7z.001
> 480p S S.7z.002
> ...



I'll murder you.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 16, 2009)

I get what the mods saying 6 pages of gags between board members can get old and fast well mostly old although they are funny.


----------



## Susano'o (Dec 16, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I get what the mods saying 6 pages of gags between board members can get old and fast well mostly old although they are funny.



It's not that funny when you do it an hour after the last guy and then again 5 minutes after yourself.


----------



## critical2hit (Dec 16, 2009)

so uh basically all those download links were false?


----------



## Mana (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes most were links to youtube or a file download of something, easy to notice if you looked at the links carefully. Still annoying..


----------



## critical2hit (Dec 16, 2009)

aw guess we gotta wait


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 16, 2009)

Damn Geg you've been workin' hard in this thread haven't you? 



Mana said:


> At prices like this, no thanks >.>





Man Amazon is completely sold out of that sumbitch. The first soundtrack was pretty popular. Well it's nice to know that the artists are making their money. I wonder what it looks like on I-tunes Japan?

I'd happily buy it but I don't have cash like that anymore. That's a whole video game.

EDIT:  <-What the hell happened to the Ryoma emoticon???? Where's my giant guffawing laugh? What is this crayon shit heart fail?


----------



## Takekura (Dec 16, 2009)

Keep your expectation as low as possible guys...
Someone from Japan said this OST 2 is totally crap...


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 16, 2009)

Takekura said:


> Keep your expectation as low as possible guys...
> Someone from Japan said this OST 2 is totally crap...



I'll be cool as long as it has different tracks from the first one.


----------



## salavisa1990 (Dec 16, 2009)

Where did you see that information?


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2009)

I've only seen a few posts about it on 2ch so far. One person liked it, another person was disappointed because the main tracks he was looking forward to weren't on it.


----------



## critical2hit (Dec 16, 2009)

could u give us the original quotes those ppl said geg?


----------



## Mana (Dec 16, 2009)

They had better have put the tracks from the immortals arc on there atleast


----------



## critical2hit (Dec 16, 2009)

i definately hope so


----------



## Susano'o (Dec 16, 2009)

Granatto said:


> Please post the japonese forums that have the SOUNDTRACKS...





critical2hit said:


> yes please!!!



Really.. Just keep patient. If it IS out there, someone on this forum WILL bring it here ASAP. Constantly asking for it WILL NOT help. Thought I'd save the mods some time.


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2009)

The only quotes from 2ch are:



> サントラ２買った…
> 良い作品揃いで満足した…


I bought Soundtrack 2...
Overall it had good tracks, so I was satisfied...



> サントラ２の選曲したの誰だよ！畜生！！
> 楽しみにしてた３曲が入って無いのに本編未使用曲入れるとかどんな選考基準だよ！
> 
> サントラ３発売までまた２年間待てというのか・・・勘弁してくれよ・・・・orz


Who chose the songs for Soundtrack 2!? Goddammit!!
The three main tracks I was looking forward to weren't there, but tracks that weren't from the main story were. How did they choose the songs for it!?

Will I have to wait another 2 years for Soundtrack 3 to go on sale...? Give me a break...

---
The only other posts are just people asking if certain tracks like the Asuma death scene or Pain's theme are in it, with no responses.


----------



## vbr2 (Dec 17, 2009)

Geg said:


> The only quotes from 2ch are:
> 
> 
> I bought Soundtrack 2...
> ...



that second guy just sounds bitter


----------



## Farinosa (Dec 17, 2009)

Geg said:


> The only quotes from 2ch are:
> 
> 
> I bought Soundtrack 2...
> ...



Hmmm quite interesting  I hope that nobody will be disapointed (Hard to tell, because everybody wants different things)  Please let at least the "Declaration of a God" Song be on the OST  Still, the comments you posted doesn't sounds very well >_<? Thanks anyway


----------



## smyton (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't wait for it. I'd really like to use some new music for my new Naruto fan animation. Thanks for the updates Geg.


----------



## narutothebest (Dec 17, 2009)

come on
still no links?!!


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 17, 2009)

therre all up on youtube now


----------



## Sannintyone (Dec 17, 2009)

This Guy Uploadet all songs on Youtube !
but no links to Download it : (


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 17, 2009)

JIRAIYA'S THEME IS THE FIRST FUCKING SONG

DON'T EVEN CARE ABOUT THE REST

FUCK YEAH



EDIT: HOLY SHIT THE AMATERASU MUSIC GODDAMN



Rock Akatsuki Theme 

FUCK YEAH JIRAIYA THEME
FUCK YEAH ROCK AKATSUKI THEME
FUCK YEAH HIDAN THEME
FUCK YEAH KAKUZU THEME
FUCK YEAH AMATERASU THEME
FUCK YEAH ITACHIS THEME

PAIN'S THEME HOLY SHIT THIS OST IS AWESOME

...

I'm done now


----------



## liborek3 (Dec 17, 2009)

nice 
20.- Pain's theme 
7.- Kakuzu is the new track from 137 

SOME NEW TRACKS- EPIC


----------



## Grimmie (Dec 17, 2009)

Pain's theme is there! Awesome!


----------



## Sannintyone (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh man , the OST is Awesom , i can`t wait to Download the shit !!

But now it`s on Youtube , one more Day and ( i am  sure ) i have it on my iPod


----------



## LuCas (Dec 17, 2009)

rofl why the hells that crappy track 2 in there. 
edit: nvm it gets better i guess

edit: nice, track 4 is one of the songs i was looking forward for


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 17, 2009)

Where is the new Sasuke theme, though? They have his cowboy music and preview music goddammit 

And no Orochimaru theme, either. But damn, this is much better than what I expected.


----------



## escapoeira (Dec 17, 2009)

can't wait


----------



## LuCas (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, it was good we had our expectations low. (some of us at least)


----------



## DrowNz (Dec 17, 2009)

EDIT: was troll indeed.


Track 18, 20 & 23 are amazing.


----------



## Mad Ego (Dec 17, 2009)

Huh I didnt realize they played the Amaterasu music during the Zombie Twins arc (sorta)


----------



## Susano'o (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank god for finals. Otherwise I wouldn't be awake to listen to this. I'm so happy~

Edit: Now... where's OST 3?


----------



## LuCas (Dec 17, 2009)

DrowNz said:


> Download
> 
> 
> Haven't checked it yet.



Whats the pw to that file? and btw its only 30 MB I have my doubts that its real


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 17, 2009)

Deidara's suicide music is on there too (19), along with the new orchestral fighting song from Oro/Sasuke, Itachii/Sasuke, 135-136 preview (18). I hope I just missed Sasuke's new theme, because I really want it.


----------



## Sannintyone (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes it 100% fake

the first OST was 180 mb ...... i`m sure tahts the second have the same size !


----------



## Susano'o (Dec 17, 2009)

Is it just me? Or was that pessimistic commenter about this OST just a douche? This soundtrack has practically everything I was hoping for and more.


----------



## DarkAngelSeraph (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah this file is fake

the folder name is pseudo (german word for not real or wanne be)


----------



## insane111 (Dec 17, 2009)

Susano'o said:


> Is it just me? Or was that pessimistic commenter about this OST just a douche? This soundtrack has practically everything I was hoping for and more.



He was probably expecting soundtracks from this arc, as a lot of people were. This one probably doesn't have any of the tracks from 113 onward


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 17, 2009)

Uh, yes it does. A lot of them. Hell, it's MOSTLY them. The only one it doesn't have is Sasuke's theme. I guess the Sai arc music is just going to go unreleased.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 17, 2009)

The 28th track is the piece that runs when a Jiraiya's mind is wandering


----------



## insane111 (Dec 17, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> Uh, yes it does. A lot of them. Hell, it's MOSTLY them. The only one it doesn't have is Sasuke's theme. I guess the Sai arc music is just going to go unreleased.



oh, if they're skipping the Sai arc then I guess they would be included


----------



## Undead (Dec 17, 2009)

I love this one. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1zRYJoBUdU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Susano'o (Dec 17, 2009)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I love this one.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1zRYJoBUdU[/YOUTUBE]



Word. Been looking forward to 20 and 23 the most.


----------



## Undead (Dec 17, 2009)

Did anyone find Asuma's death song or the Akatsuki rock tune
they played when Hidan was getting ready to finish off Asuma?


----------



## liborek3 (Dec 17, 2009)

21 is really cool fighting music 

This OST doesn't disappoint
NOW, I'm going wait for new Bleach OST


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 17, 2009)

8 is the Rock Akatsuki Theme.


----------



## Grimmie (Dec 17, 2009)

This OST went way beyond my expectations! Only 1 track was missing that I wanted to hear (the music that plays when Jiraiya forces himself back to life).

I wonder why they didn't use Kakuzu's theme during H&K arc?


----------



## Denji (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm quite impressed with this OST. I think it's better than the first one, personally. I don't understand why some of the initial impressions were lukewarm.


----------



## Undead (Dec 17, 2009)

Grimmie said:


> This OST went way beyond my expectations! Only 1 track was missing that I wanted to hear (the music that plays when Jiraiya forces himself back to life).
> 
> I wonder why they didn't use Kakuzu's theme during H&K arc?


Well, this one's labeled Kakuzu...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oo_SUwiGxo[/YOUTUBE]
Have you found Asuma's death song?


----------



## Undead (Dec 17, 2009)

Asuma's death song found. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SurjmQ2eWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 17, 2009)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Have you found Asuma's death song?



Edit: Never mind you got it


----------



## SickestShowEver (Dec 17, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOO
This soundtrack is 99percent perfect except for the theme when Sasuke strikes orochimaru with chidori sword and lectures him about how much of a loser he is.
Its not there..,, I wanna cry


----------



## Deichan (Dec 17, 2009)

i love he's song ...but its also really depressing !!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 17, 2009)

Funny, people were wondering why others were claiming themes from this arc wouldn't be on the OST and look what happens. Nice to see Sasuke's "wild west" theme on there as well as some other themes I was looking for. Overall I enjoy this OST. Looking forward to implanting it onto my ipod.


----------



## victormor (Dec 17, 2009)

Track 18 is awesome, too bad the sasuke theme isn't in there. I guess we'll have to wait a year longer


----------



## Susano'o (Dec 17, 2009)

WOA. Victormor. Spoiler in your avatar..


----------



## Ducky (Dec 17, 2009)

Impressed, but only just. 
Sai Sasuke arc theme music is missing.

7/10


----------



## SickestShowEver (Dec 17, 2009)

Im wondering, was this epic track from naruto ever release because i've look for years and never found it.

Here is the link and its 6:48 into the episode


----------



## Gigo (Dec 17, 2009)

This soundtrack is excellent, I didn't hear 2 tracks I wanted, but then again, maybe I missed them. One was when Kakuzu was fighting Kotetsu and Izumo, it was also used during Deidara vs Sasuke fight. The other one was used a lot of times, the first that comes into mind was when Sasuke was talking with Orochimaru just before sealing him.

Other than that, this set of tracks is great. I didn't know that the music that plays when Sasuke was running from Amaterasu was Kakuzu's theme, I don't think they used it before Sasuke vs Itachi fight. It's just awesome. Tenten's music (during the filler arc, when she just OWNS Guren's henchmen) is also amazing. The same goes for ALL Akatsuki tracks!


----------



## Grimmie (Dec 17, 2009)

There are so many good tracks in this OST!

pek


----------



## HiddenSync (Dec 17, 2009)

Here you go everyone.

Every song from ost 2 in an .RAR


Here is the link and its 6:48 into the episode

and its legit.


----------



## L E A D E R (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome! 
Awesome!
Awesome!
Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SickestShowEver (Dec 17, 2009)

HiddenSync said:


> Here you go everyone.
> 
> Every song from ost 2 in an .RAR
> 
> ...



cyber kiss


----------



## Stiluz (Dec 17, 2009)

HELL YES AWESOME


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm still pretty sad that Sasuke's new theme isn't on this, since I was looking forward to that quite a bit. And sadly, since it's not on this, I don't expect it to be on OST III either, which will probably be music for the next few arcs.


----------



## SickestShowEver (Dec 17, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> I'm still pretty sad that Sasuke's new theme isn't on this, since I was looking forward to that quite a bit. And sadly, since it's not on this, I don't expect it to be on OST III either, which will probably be music for the next few arcs.



start a petition, ill sign on.
I don't want to wait another solar eclipse for it


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Dec 17, 2009)

HiddenSync said:


> Here you go everyone.
> 
> Every song from ost 2 in an .RAR
> 
> ...



Lets fuck....


----------



## Mendrox (Dec 17, 2009)

fufufu and i was nearly done ._.

Link removed

My download Link, with an Extra Track, cause it's the 17.Dec.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REa5gxSG7Mw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm3ppc7dxj0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llMQ_RZ7oQU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pykD4o8zkfU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC2q3uSNaws[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7rTwT4ISl0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oo_SUwiGxo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLXdUVJLL6E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsQaS4MnihE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SurjmQ2eWM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Aa0hy0Pc_I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Sd1rLFfPKE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODjVEwGXOQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 17, 2009)

When did track 4 play in the series?


----------



## liborek3 (Dec 17, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> When did track 4 play in the series?



When did track 21 play in the series?


----------



## HiddenSync (Dec 17, 2009)

envoyofuno said:


> When did track 4 play in the series?



When young yahiko emerged from the shadows to ask for food from the sannin for konan and nagato.


----------



## Archah (Dec 17, 2009)

OH, YES, #28 ROCKS!!!! I was waiting just for that song, and i listened more and more songs and i thought: "fuckers, they didn't include it!!", but yes, they did!!!


----------



## L E A D E R (Dec 17, 2009)

some tracks did not shown up


----------



## D4rkAllianc3 (Dec 17, 2009)

What was the name of the track during obito's death during the part where kakashi and rin leaves him behind? Can't seem to find it


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Dec 17, 2009)

this OST IS FUCKING EPIC!!!! i almost cried half way thru the 3rd song....totally kicks the shit out of the first OST

Any one notice Kakuzu's track was never played with that character?...lol woulda been BAD ASS if they did....


----------



## L E A D E R (Dec 17, 2009)

D4rkAllianc3 said:


> What was the name of the track during obito's death during the part where kakashi and rin leaves him behind? Can't seem to find it


 I want this but i can't find it


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 17, 2009)

Are those tracks included? I'm at school so there are no speakers lol

-Itachi's theme

-Pain's theme

-The theme that played when Itachi fired his amaterassu in ep 137

-The theme that played when Asuma thought of Chiriku when the monk prayed for Asuma

Thanks.


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, they all are.

Itachi's Theme is Track 23

Pain's Theme is Track 20

Amaterasu's Theme is actually called "Kakuzu," strangely, and is Track 7

Don't remember the last one, actually. It might be "Hidan," though (Track 6).


----------



## D4rkAllianc3 (Dec 17, 2009)

I dont think hidan is the last one, its the same track during obito's death which i can't seem to find.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 17, 2009)

*ish downloading*

Thanks guys, now to get my itouch for christmas.


----------



## Archah (Dec 17, 2009)

As D4rkAllianc3, that track isn't included, Vino. It's the same track during Obito's death. I wanted it


----------



## salavisa1990 (Dec 17, 2009)

God I FUCKING LOVE THIS NEW OST.

Amaterasu Music ( Dont make sense they put the name Kakuzu theme, because it only apears on episode 137 ) but who cares ? eehhehe
Hidan Music 
Pein
and many other freaking epic musics

I am really surprised to hear the track 2 ( first time i hear it was on the first shippuden movie and i loved it but i dont found in the movie ost ) .

I love soo soo much the track 13. Ohh yeahh baby

In my opinion the ost is freaking Awesome. Most of the music i heard in the anime and i like actually are in the ost but  its a really shame and i dont give 5 stars for the ost anime .
I give 4 because THEY DIDN'T PUT THE SASUKE THEME WHEN WE ATTACK OROCHIMARU WITH THE SWORD.

One of my favourite new musics  

For me i excluded the track : Guren  ( not a bad song but i have some depress when that filler saga was on air) to  put that Sasuke Theme.

However EPIC OST 

Im portuguese and for me this month is NARUTO MONTH because :

Accel 3 arrived ,  This ost arrived, and finally in Portugal today we have the first episode of shippuden on Tv XD . Original Japanese with subs of Pt of course.

Sorry my bad english people 

and enjoy the new ost like i enjoy


----------



## neshru (Dec 17, 2009)

salavisa1990 said:


> I am really surprised to hear the track 2 ( first time i hear it was on the first shippuden movie and i loved it but i dont found in the movie ost ) .


It's not from the movies. It's a track that has been around for a long time, but as far as I remember it has only been used once, in episode 68.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 17, 2009)

I CAN'T BELIEVE I ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT THIS! 

Man, I can't listen to the songs entirely since I have to get ready for school, will do it when I get back. But I'm really surprised to see OST that were appeared just several episodes ago. Like Pain's theme or the track that played when the scroll toad appeared...

But to make a long story short- I came hard. All of the songs are aboslutely beautiful. I couldn't have asked for anything better.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 17, 2009)

It's a damn shame that some of these tracks aren't used in the show like others are.  Instead of the proliferation of "Akatsuki" and "Hidan", plugging in some of Track 1, 3 and 7 in more fights would've made some of them come across as so much more epic.  With how much music they actually have to choose from, why does it seem like they play the same 4-5 songs every episode?  I'm honestly curious about this.


----------



## FutureTrunks (Dec 17, 2009)

great soundtrack, but as I feared.... there's no recent music like Pain's theme FTL.

it's almost missing bulk music from throughout the series, honestly why the hell do they not give us it all? it's bullshit because some of the best songs will probably never get released now and we will have to rely on episode rips which are crappy quality.


----------



## salavisa1990 (Dec 17, 2009)

neshru said:


> It's not from the movies. It's a track that has been around for a long time, but as far as I remember it has only been used once, in episode 68.



Yes i know that. Actually I remember on some episode of Hidan and Kakuzu Saga but i heard this song on Movie 4 when Naruto arrive to save the princess and make the kage bushins.

Go check that, im sure


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Dec 17, 2009)

FutureTrunks said:


> great soundtrack, but as I feared.... there's no recent music like Pain's theme FTL.



No recent music? lol...have you even listened to it...cuz your totally wrong dude.


----------



## FutureTrunks (Dec 17, 2009)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> No recent music? lol...have you even listened to it...cuz your totally wrong dude.



i only just briefly skimmed through all the songs, i'll have a proper listen later but i guess thats good news then.


----------



## Gigo (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm surprised no one mentioned the absence of the track that plays in episode 79, when Kakuzu was fighting Kotetsu and Izumo. That and the Sasuke theme are songs that should have been in the new OST. Well, I hope they release them in the next OST, and also, let's hope we don't wait for the third OST as long as we did for the second.


----------



## Archah (Dec 17, 2009)

There is a track even older, it's the track that plays when Asuma is remembering Chiriku at temple, episode 75, and it isn't included  And i think it will never be released :\


----------



## salavisa1990 (Dec 17, 2009)

Gigo said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned the absence of the track that plays in episode 79, when Kakuzu was fighting Kotetsu and Izumo.....




YOU ARE ABSOLUTTLY RIGHT!!!!!!

I almost forgot that track you mention :amazed:amazed:amazed

Hope for the ost 3 with the fews tracks that not included in this.

Its my impression or  1 or 2 tracks in the ost didnt appear in the anime yet ?


----------



## slickcat (Dec 17, 2009)

Listened to the OST, its mediocre to be honest. Its a remix of some of NARUTO 1 OST. Track 21 is very good though Infact 19,21 downwards are all tracks from previous OST with different beats in different parts except the female voices. though they are the best in the entire OST. espcially track 23.


----------



## salavisa1990 (Dec 17, 2009)

Anybody know if the Bleach ost 4 which was relesead yesterday at the same time of naruto shippuden   is also released to download? 

I cant find anything in youtube yet.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 17, 2009)

Grimmie said:


> This OST went way beyond my expectations! Only 1 track was missing that I wanted to hear (the music that plays when Jiraiya forces himself back to life).




 man that track is so beautiful, really a shame.


*downloading the ost*


----------



## Secroit (Dec 17, 2009)

Pwnage Pain Theme


----------



## vered (Dec 17, 2009)

guys.there is a specific track that is missing there.its from the part where we saw pain entering the room while jiraya was interrogating the rain shinobi.this track also appeared in todays ep in the madara-sasuke conversation where shodai and madara faced each other.
now is it from OS1 or they simply didnt include it yet?


----------



## kenzodragon (Dec 17, 2009)

Mendrox said:


> fufufu and i was nearly done ._.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> My download Link, with an Extra Track, cause it's the 17.Dec.



crappy... sounds like someone put up the dB .........


----------



## critical2hit (Dec 17, 2009)

08 is the best


----------



## critical2hit (Dec 17, 2009)

okay seriously this ost is awseome!!!


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 17, 2009)

I lol at people, who said "calm down, pain theme isn't going to be there".
Take that! 

I haven't listened it completely, but from your guys posts, I expect it to be awesome.


----------



## critical2hit (Dec 17, 2009)

Link removed
is there this one?


----------



## Farinosa (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome!!! Thank you so much  Haven't listening all songs yet, but I am so excited about this OST...Really wanna cry  Absolutely FANTASTIC  So the long wait is over brothers and sisters


----------



## Secroit (Dec 17, 2009)

where is that theme where itachi did cut off orochimarus hand?

Update: found it #23


----------



## vered (Dec 17, 2009)

im happy that pain theme is there.also itachis and jirayas one.they are all awesome.


----------



## Gidorion (Dec 17, 2009)

What track is when Jiraiya dies ???


----------



## neshru (Dec 17, 2009)

salavisa1990 said:


> Yes i know that. Actually I remember on some episode of Hidan and Kakuzu Saga but i heard this song on Movie 4 when Naruto arrive to save the princess and make the kage bushins.
> 
> Go check that, im sure


I'm sure you're wrong. That would make it the only track shared by TV series and movies, which doesn't really make sense.


----------



## vered (Dec 17, 2009)

by the way track 4 wasnt used in the anime yet.it contains part of pain theme.and i think i have a clue when they will use it.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 17, 2009)

*



			What track is when Jiraiya dies ???
		
Click to expand...


I think it is track 28


by did they ever use track 14 and track 21 b/c I can't remember hear them *


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 17, 2009)

vered said:


> by the way track 4 wasnt used in the anime yet.it contains part of pain theme.and i think i have a clue when they will use it.




They used it in the scene, when young Nagato, Yahiko and Konan asked for food from Sannins. I am SO glad that this track was in, it is so beautiful!

And track 2...I knew it is played often at the start of episode, but didn't knew it was that awesome track!



Animeblue said:


> *by did they ever use track 14 and track 21 b/c I can't remember hear them *



Track 14 was used in Sanbi arc, when Naruto used kagebunshins to find way out from Sanbi. 

Track 21 is quite mystery. I don't remember it at all either. 

I am so happy that track 14 is in it too. 

This might actually be better than previous OST.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 17, 2009)

Nachrael said:


> They used it in the scene, when young Nagato, Yahiko and Konan asked for food from Sannins. I am SO glad that this track was in, it is so beautiful!




yes, oh yes, that song is so epic.

also, track 10 is  just


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 17, 2009)

*



			Track 14 was used in Sanbi arc, when Naruto used kagebunshins to find way out from Sanbi.
		
Click to expand...

Oh from that




			This might actually be better than previous OST.
		
Click to expand...

For me it is*


----------



## salavisa1990 (Dec 17, 2009)

neshru said:


> I'm sure you're wrong. That would make it the only track shared by TV series and movies, which doesn't really make sense.



No. Im 100% right 

Click in this link of youtube ( its one of the parts of the shippuden movie 1 but in this you hear that song . Watch  from 4:42 and you will hear that track.


Then tell me if im wrong


----------



## Gidorion (Dec 17, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> I think it is track 28
> 
> ...



No, it isn't 28, can't find it


----------



## Nimander (Dec 17, 2009)

If they actually played more than a certain part of Track 3 in an action intensive episode, it wouldn't sound like such a crappy track.  And if they'd played Kakuzu's theme during one of the ass-whoopings he laid down when he was still alive, it would've fit the situation quite nicely I think.


----------



## Gidorion (Dec 17, 2009)

Link removed

Why they didn't put this beautiful track


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 17, 2009)

YES!!!! FINALLY, I've been waiting for a long time to listen to track 8 and bunch of others. And Geg said most of the OSTs from this arc wouldn't show up...


----------



## Fireball (Dec 17, 2009)

phenomenal soundtrack! i knew i would love it.


----------



## Crush! (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh god this fucking sucks. They seriously didn't put the Sai theme on here?

That's the ONE song I like from that damn show. It's been playing since Sasori's first appearance and yet hasn't made it to EITHER CD.

That's all I wanted so this whole soundtrack is worthless AFAIC.


----------



## Ruf (Dec 17, 2009)

Ruf said:


> I really _loved _the background theme that was played during the introduction of Yahiko/Konan/Nagato during the Jiraiya special. I hope it is in the next Shippuden Soundtrack, but I get the feeling it might be in the third at this rate



Hell yes, track 4


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 17, 2009)

i got the theme i wanted in track 12, the guitar play is so fine assed


----------



## Nimander (Dec 17, 2009)

Shit, I just got to Track 21.  Where the hell are they pulling all this epic music from?!

They need to put this in the fight coming up in April.  It will be a sin against the universe if they do not.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 17, 2009)

People keep mentioning Sasukes theme which isnt present in this OST. Can anyone tell me which episode(s) it was played in?
I always thought Sasukes theme was his cowboy guitar theme (which is included in the OST btw...)


----------



## neshru (Dec 17, 2009)

vered said:


> by the way track 4 wasnt used in the anime yet.


It was used in episode 128


----------



## insane111 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ducky said:


> People keep mentioning Sasukes theme which isnt present in this OST. Can anyone tell me which episode(s) it was played in?
> I always thought Sasukes theme was his cowboy guitar theme (which is included in the OST btw...)



the one that plays at the very end of 137, I think it was first introduced in 113 when he cuts through Orochimaru's door


----------



## Granatto (Dec 17, 2009)

hjUHuhUu 97% soon i back to say if this is great...


----------



## neshru (Dec 17, 2009)

salavisa1990 said:


> No. Im 100% right
> 
> Click in this link of youtube ( its one of the parts of the shippuden movie 1 but in this you hear that song . Watch  from 4:42 and you will hear that track.
> 
> ...


You posted no link.


----------



## narutothebest (Dec 17, 2009)

there are some soundtracks that i predicted that will be in OST 3
had been presented in OST2 and vice versa !!
where are the three soundtracks in ep 76-77  (34:17   -   40:47)
also before them there are some soundtracks not found in OST2
WTH?!!!!


----------



## salavisa1990 (Dec 17, 2009)

neshru said:


> You posted no link.




Damn, you right :S  i forgot when i wrote this.   Sorry Sorry

This is the link : Link removed

Starting Watch  at :  4:47 .


----------



## salavisa1990 (Dec 17, 2009)

neshru said:


> You posted no link.



I forgot to say one more thing.

Not the all track was used in the movie .

On track 2 that was used in the movie  : 00:00 to 00:28    , 00:54 to 01:43


----------



## ouroborus (Dec 17, 2009)

Crush! said:


> Oh god this fucking sucks. They seriously didn't put the Sai theme on here?
> 
> That's the ONE song I like from that damn show. It's been playing since Sasori's first appearance and yet hasn't made it to EITHER CD.
> 
> That's all I wanted so this whole soundtrack is worthless AFAIC.



I know what you mean.  

The Pein and Akatsuki related music is cool, but I really wanted Sai's theme


----------



## ramb1402 (Dec 17, 2009)

I wanted Danzou theme(which is the same played when sai said he didnt feel anything), played in Ep 35 16:00 min. I guess a rip would do... for now.


----------



## Sannintyone (Dec 17, 2009)

Soo Guy`s

I fix it for all iPods/iPhones , it`s much better than a random version !

Link : Link removed

Passwort : OST2

I packed all in one Album with Information about Actor / and Album Cover !!

Enjoy it and  have fun !

for Questions send a e-mail to sanji91@windowslive.com


----------



## Granatto (Dec 17, 2009)

WTF?!!! MAN WHERE IS THOSE TRACKS:

Link removed


Link removed


Link removed

MY FAVORITES IS NOT ON THE FUCKING OST!!!


----------



## Farinosa (Dec 17, 2009)

Granatto said:


> WTF?!!! MAN WHERE IS THOSE TRACKS:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Yeah there are a few songs not included :amazed But still the best parts are on it!!! There was a another "stalemate" version in the Anime, but isnt't also included on the second OST  Maybe the third OST will include the songs you are searching! I mean look at the Bleach OST's...Panthera Theme wasn't either on the third, but on the 4th OST  Man I really love the songs on the OST ^^? Jiraiya Theme just rocks the brain out of me!!!!


----------



## Granatto (Dec 17, 2009)

Link removed My this is my favorite track and it's not in the ost 2...
i think i will die...


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 17, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> If the Itachi track that was played when Kisame fought the Yonbi is not there, I am going to go on a rampage and start burning cars outside my house. That track is stuck in my head and I need it badly





envoyofuno said:


> It's not going to be on there.
> 
> Really, the only songs that are going to be worth anything are all of the Akatsuki songs, Shikamaru's GOT YOU BITCH song from 86, maybe Oro's new theme (not as good as the old one undoubtedly, but still good), and a few others.



I am so damn happy. Its the greatest day ever. Exams are over and I got the song I wanted. I got scared that the Itachi theme was not going to be there (because of a certain person) but I was pleasantly surprised

I can die happy now


----------



## Farinosa (Dec 17, 2009)

Granatto said:


> Link removed My this is my favorite track and it's not in the ost 2...
> i think i will die...



From what episode is this? If you want it so badly, I can at least do a clean rip without voices on it


----------



## Granatto (Dec 17, 2009)

If you can do this...


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 17, 2009)

Woohoo!   They included the Naruto Parent theme from Episode 133!    

I'm happy!


----------



## Torune Aburame (Dec 17, 2009)

i wanted the crazy track that was played when shikamaru was thinking on how to defeat hidan it was also played when Ino mind transfer a eagle to locate hidan and kakutsu guess i have to wait 2 more years lolz but atleast itachi theme is here


----------



## geG (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, I'm really surprised that they included all those more recent songs. They really just completely skipped a lot of the older ones


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Dec 17, 2009)

*AWESOME!!!!!!!* 

Simply awesome!! 

The ost has all I asked for, and more!! Jiraiya's battle theme And itachi's theme, sasuke vs itachi battle music, deidara's epic last scene music, Konan+Nagato+Yahiko music, Pain's godly theme!! And Minato and Kushina parent music 

Thank you sooooooooooooo much to those who uploaded the links to the ost!!


----------



## Farinosa (Dec 17, 2009)

shootingstarsandmoon said:


> *AWESOME!!!!!!!*
> 
> Simply awesome!!
> 
> ...



Which one is the "Minato and Kushina parent music"???  Thanks in advanc e!


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Dec 17, 2009)

Farinosa said:


> Which one is the "Minato and Kushina parent music"???  Thanks in advanc e!



Track 28 (last track)

I need to repeat again that it's an *awesome* ost!!  And there's so many kick-ass tracks not in anime yet, e.g. track 21. They ought to use them in recent major fights instead of hoarding them like that!


----------



## SickestShowEver (Dec 17, 2009)

For people saying they got everything they wanted, was this track not epic to you?
Link removed
Because it wasn't in this OST and im mad


----------



## Granatto (Dec 17, 2009)

I need this one:
Link removed


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Dec 17, 2009)

SickestShowEver said:


> For people saying they got everything they wanted, was this track not epic to you?
> Link removed
> Because it wasn't in this OST and im mad



It has the Pain Theme and the Orphans Theme. That is more than enough for me.


----------



## LuCas (Dec 17, 2009)

Geg said:


> Wow, I'm really surprised that they included all those more recent songs. They really just completely skipped a lot of the older ones



Part 1 OST 3 included songs that was played in *really* older episodes, such as episode 34~ or some episode around there (Like gaara's  "Crisis in another" song or w/e it was called, while OST 2 had some songs that wasn't introduced in the anime until later around episode 60+

I knew it was possible for this OST to include recent songs,  just didn't really want to make a post out of it because everyone was already going "sorry buddy those new songs won't be in the OST 2".

Well, we all had our expectations low and it was worth it ehh


----------



## geG (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone remember where Track 9 is from? I know I remember hearing it in the series but I don't remember where it was played.


----------



## LuCas (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it was from a filler, lol.
edit: Wow I never thought i'd have to quote people's posts, you guys are quick


----------



## Granatto (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmf, my poor musics =/

I give this OST 2 score 7 out of 10


----------



## Suzume (Dec 17, 2009)

There was the album artwork posted earlier, but I put together a little higher quality from amazon.  I thought I'd share. 



EDIT:  Here's an even bigger version.


----------



## ObamaBinLaden (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so happy that they included most of the epic soundtracks.. But for me only one track is missing, Where the hell is jiraiya's death theme? You know which one I'm talking about, The "_*He fought his way back by sheer will*_" one! (ep 133, 17:30).


----------



## LuCas (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't worry it will be in OST 3 in the year 2011


----------



## ObamaBinLaden (Dec 17, 2009)

^^ Thanx for the artwork. Was about to google it.


----------



## Granatto (Dec 17, 2009)

2011? ok now i will kill myself good bye


----------



## Tekkirai (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome soundtrack. Only one damn song >>1<< that I was so looking forward to, aint on it T_T

It's the one they first played when Asuma fought against Hidan. It was also played at Kakashi VS Kakuzo and Shikamaru VS Hidan, Shikamaru when he was about to blow up Hidan with them fire tags and then again at Sasuke VS Itachi when Itachi got hit with the giant rigged shuriken in the leg and when he got the backlash from the Tsukiyomi... 

Just...seriously...grrrrrrrrrrrr XD Link removed


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 17, 2009)

A lot of the newer tracks won't be on this OST guys, remember it's from way back around the time of the Hidan/Kakuzu arc.

PS - Track 18...


----------



## Granatto (Dec 17, 2009)

whiskie i loved your Assinature


----------



## geG (Dec 17, 2009)

Great soundtrack overall, but dammit the one song I was really looking forward to wasn't there. The track from episode 75 when Asuma thinks back about Chiriku and 120 when Obito dies. That's the one thing that really disappointed with me, but overall I'm glad this soundtrack included the actual good music instead of just the random background tracks that don't really have a tune to them that are horribly overplayed.


----------



## Helix (Dec 17, 2009)

Track 28 = Obito 

Itachi's theme (23) is my favorite thus far. 

Tracks 2/8/9/13/18 are awesome action music.

Track 12 reminds me of Vash the Stampede...


----------



## geG (Dec 17, 2009)

Helix said:


> Track 28 = Obito



Like I said, that song wasn't in there

Track 28 has so far only played during Jiraiya's flashback of Minato and Kushina before his death.


----------



## Okita Souji (Dec 17, 2009)

The ost is realy awesome,  but for me only one track missing is Link removed ;(


----------



## irRonnie (Dec 17, 2009)

Geg said:


> Does anyone remember where Track 9 is from? I know I remember hearing it in the series but I don't remember where it was played.



It's played when Sasuke impales Deidara's chest.


----------



## Helix (Dec 17, 2009)

Geg said:


> Like I said, that song wasn't in there
> 
> Track 28 has so far only played during Jiraiya's flashback of Minato and Kushina before his death.



Doesn't it play during the part where the rocks finally crumble down on Obito's remaining half and Kakashi/Rin left him?


----------



## irRonnie (Dec 17, 2009)

No. As far as I know it's only played during the Minato/Kushina flashback.


----------



## Joak24 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry, guys I'm not sure if I missed this when reading this thread or listening through the YouTube links, but does anyone know if that rock theme when Shikamaru beats Hidan is on here?  (Also shows up after the rigged shuriken in a recent episode).


----------



## geG (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah they sound kinda similar I guess but they're different. The Obito one has only been played three times in the series so far and hasn't been in any soundtracks, which is a shame since it's probably my favorite Shippuden song:

-Episode 41 when Naruto has some flashbacks about Sasuke before going 4-tails
-Episode 75 when Asuma reminisces about Chiriku
-Episode 120 when Obito dies



irRonnie said:


> It's played when Sasuke impales Deidara's chest.


Ah, thanks. I thought it might have been from the Deidara fight but I only checked the part after Sasuke punches him after surviving C4. I didn't think to check the impaling scene.


----------



## Helix (Dec 17, 2009)

Joak24 said:


> Sorry, guys I'm not sure if I missed this when reading this thread or listening through the YouTube links, but does anyone know if that rock theme when Shikamaru beats Hidan is on here?  (Also shows up after the rigged shuriken in a recent episode).



I was hoping that to be on this OST too, but sadly it was not. Track 13 Nankou Furaku is the closest thing to it.



Geg said:


> Yeah they sound kinda similar I guess but they're different. The Obito one has only been played three times in the series so far and hasn't been in any soundtracks, which is a shame since it's probably my favorite Shippuden song



Oh okay, I was playing that scene and the track a couple time. It just sounds similar in some parts.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake 2008 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Naruto Shippuden Original Soundtrack II + [Bonus]FLOW  - Sign[FULL] *


*Tracklist*

1. Shoryu 
2. Rinkai 
3. Gekiha 
4. Saika 
5. Yogensha 
6. Hidan 
7. Kakuzu 
8. Kouen 
9. Midaregami 
10. Maisou 
11. Shirotsumekusa 
12. Hyouhaku 
13. Nankou Furaku 
14. Shikku 
15. Shiren 
16. Dokushinjutsu 
17. Guren 
18. Kokuten 
19. Himoji 
20. Girei 
21. Beni Soubi 
22. Yamagasumi 
23. Senya 
24. Genshi 
25. Shirohae 
26. Ochihabune 
27. Narukami 
28. Samidare 



*Download*




enjoy


----------



## Joak24 (Dec 17, 2009)

Helix said:


> I was hoping that to be on this OST too, but sadly it was not. Track 13 Nankou Furaku is the closest thing to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay, I was playing that scene and the track a couple time. It just sounds similar in some parts.



Damnnn, that was the track I was most looking forward to. Ugh.


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 17, 2009)

I was hoping the theme played when Hidan and Kakuzu first appeared, the scene when the camera starts on Hidan's skeletal hand and zooms out to show him lying in the middle of his ritual circle.  Anime-only peeps thinks he's dead then it shows Nii Yugito hanging unconscious from a nearby wall.  Kakuzu is looking at the map saying "Hurry up Hidan!"

such an evil organ theme.  I guess they figure 4 organ tracks were enough :/


----------



## geG (Dec 17, 2009)

Okay, so I've got them all figured out now for anyone still having trouble

01. Shouryuu - Jiraiya's battle music from 131
02. Rinkai - Plays when Naruto defeats Fuuka in 67
03. Gekiha - Plays when Shikamaru attacks Hidan in 86
04. Saika - The orphans' theme from 128
05. Yogensha - The chanting Akatsuki theme, first plays in 78
06. Hidan - First plays when Hidan and Kakuzu attack the temple in 73
07. Kakuzu - Plays when Itachi uses Amaterasu in 137
08. Kouen - The rock Akatsuki theme, first plays in 79
09. Midaregami - Plays when Sasuke impales Deidara's clone in 124
10. Maisou - Asuma's death in 80
11. Shirotsumekusa - Hasn't been in any episode yet
12. Hyouhaku - Sasuke's "cowboy" theme, first plays in 115
13. Nankoufuraku - Another Shikamaru theme, first played in 83
14. Shikkuu - Played when Naruto and Guren search for a way out of the Sanbi in 107
15. Shiren - Sasuke's "next episode preview music" theme
16. Dokushinjutsu - Plays when Jiraiya first lands on Mount Myouboku in 127
17. Guren - Guren's theme, plays all the time in the Sanbi arc
18. Kokuten - Sasuke's battle theme, first plays at the end of 113
19. Himoji - Deidara's suicide in 124
20. Girei - Pain's theme
21. Benisoubi - Hasn't been in any episode yet
22. Yamagasumi - Plays when Jiraiya says goodbye to the orphans in 128
23. Senya - Itachi's theme
24. Genshi - Plays during the elder toad sage's prophecy in 127
25. Shirohae - Alternate version of Guren's theme, can't recall any specific time it was used but I know it was used at some point
26. Ochihabune - Plays when Jiraiya learns of the orphans' deaths in 128
27. Narukami - Plays during Madara's flashback in 140
28. Samidare - Plays when Jiraiya thinks about Minato and Kushina as he dies in 133


----------



## Granatto (Dec 17, 2009)

I dont belive it, this music is from Shippuuden season 1:
Link removed
And it's missing on OST 1 and on OST 2.
...bad luck for me.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 17, 2009)

Really good OST, a shame that Obito's death theme didn't make it, I looked forward for it the most


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the ID's Geg 
I'm actually surprised a lot of tracks from the Jiraiya arc made it on this OST.
I would have thought they'd be on OST 3


----------



## Dragonite88 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Naruto Shippuuden OST 2 Track List*

Tracklist:

   1. 昇竜 Rising Dragon (Shouryuu)
   2. 臨界 Critical State (Rinkai) (alternative could be "State of Emergency")
   3. 撃破 Crushing (Gekiha)
   4. 彩霞 Colorful Mist (Saika)
   5. 預言者 Prophet (Yogensha)
   6. 飛段 Hidan
   7. 角都 Kakuzu
   8. 紅炎 Crimson Flames (Kouen)
   9. 乱髪 Unkempt Hair (Ranpatsu)
  10. 埋葬 Burial (Maisou)
  11. 白詰草 White Clover (Shirotsumekusa)
  12. 漂泊 Wandering (Hyouhaku)
  13. 難攻不落 Impregnable (Nankoufuraku)
  14. 疾空 Foreboding Skies (Shikkuu)
  15. 試練 Trial (Shiren)
  16. 読心術 Mind-Reading (Dokushinjutsu)
  17. 紅蓮 Guren
  18. 黒点 Sunspot (Kokuten)
  19. 緋文字 The Scarlet Letter (Himonji)
  20. 儀礼 Courtesy (Girei)
  21. 紅薔薇 Red Rose (Benibara)
  22. 山霞 Mountain Haze (Yamaka)
  23. 千夜 Many Nights (Sen'ya)
  24. 幻視 Hallucination (Genshi)
  25. 白映 The Rain Stops (Shirobae)
  26. 落葉船 Floating Dead Leaves (Ochibabune)
  27. 鳴神 Screaming God (Meishin)
  28. 五月雨 Early Summer Rain (Samidare) 

Listen to previews from youtube 
not great but the best any1 could do enjoy naruto fanz


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 17, 2009)

Kakuzu is the best song on this soundtrack, bar none.

I think it's funny how Orochimaru's theme isn't on this, but was randomly used at the very beginning of the new episode. It's like Pierrot is trolling us


----------



## geG (Dec 17, 2009)

lol yeah. There are a lot of tracks like Orochimaru's new themes that they overplay all the time in the anime but weren't put on a soundtrack.


----------



## Okita Souji (Dec 17, 2009)

I think there will be 2nd part of this Ost ...or i hope so..


----------



## Vanity (Dec 17, 2009)

Geg said:


> 19. Himoji - Deidara's suicide in 124



Deidara. 

It's so beautiful though.


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 17, 2009)

Geg said:


> lol yeah. There are a lot of tracks like Orochimaru's new themes that they overplay all the time in the anime but weren't put on a soundtrack.



They're just priming us to buy the Special Edition: Orochimaru CD Collection.  Complete with all of Oro's themes, DJ Jutsu's Orochimaru dancehall remix, and ultra rare Orochimaru singing Michael Jackson hits!  Each boxset comes complete with purple eyeshadow


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 17, 2009)

The track that played when Sasuke betrayed Orochimaru isn't on the OST .


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Dec 17, 2009)

23-Senya, the music we all wanted!! Itachis theme so epic!!!


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 17, 2009)

Geg said:


> 21. Benisoubi - Hasn't been in any episode yet



I swear I heard it before.   Going back to old Episodes to make sure.

If it isn't, I got a feeling we will be soon hearing it.


----------



## KBL (Dec 17, 2009)

Track 21 is so epic damn 

All tracks are godly, specially Itachi's theme and Pain's theme, Kakuzu and Hidan Saga got great themes btw.

Ost 2 >>>>>>>>> Ost 1 minus some songs (Reverse situation,The theme when Kakashi saw Yondaime in Naruto's back...etc)

Why track 10 is so fucking sad?.


----------



## geG (Dec 17, 2009)

Scratch what I originally said about track 11, I'm pretty sure it hasn't been in any episodes so far either.


----------



## LuCas (Dec 17, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Deidara.
> 
> It's so beautiful though.



Deidara's suicide explosion was beautiful? Or his death music here is beautiful?
i thought you loved deidara oO it should be a sin for you to love this


----------



## immortalmage (Dec 17, 2009)

BEST ONES!!

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Lady Azura (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can download Shippuuden OST 2?


----------



## Azira (Dec 18, 2009)

All my anticipation was worth it. I loved pretty much all the cd

GREGORIAN CHANTING EVERYWHERE! YES!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 18, 2009)

You know its funny now how everyone was shittin bricks cause they feared that the soundtrack would suck - well guess what this Soundtrack churned out 24/28 solid tracks while Bleach only manages 02/30. It Sounds to me like Bleach recieved the bad CD BLUES 4 times in a row.


----------



## geG (Dec 18, 2009)

Bleach has only ever had a small amount of good music anyway


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 18, 2009)

Geg said:


> Bleach has only ever had a small amount of good music anyway



A Small amount is true so small no one would know Bleach musci even existed.


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 18, 2009)

Lady Azura said:


> The file won't open.



Gotta use WinRaR.  It's free.
Here's the dl link:


----------



## Omolara (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, this makes me want to watch the anime. I only tuned in for certain episodes, but this album makes me feel like I've really missed out. 
I love how tracks like "Gekiha" are like call outs to Part 1 music.


----------



## LuCas (Dec 18, 2009)

The track that is calling part 1 music out is Track 18, Kokuten


----------



## MossMan (Dec 18, 2009)

Damn, this music is awesome!  I didn't even know some of this stuff existed...they cut out a lot from the TV show.


----------



## geG (Dec 18, 2009)

Omolara said:


> Man, this makes me want to watch the anime. I only tuned in for certain episodes, but this album makes me feel like I've really missed out.
> I love how tracks like "Gekiha" are like call outs to Part 1 music.



Yeah, but they still overplay the boring songs a lot and underplay the really good ones. Like Gekiha for example has so far only been in one episode, and it was shortened from that 3 and a half minute track to about 30 seconds.


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 18, 2009)

Omolara said:


> Man, this makes me want to watch the anime. I only tuned in for certain episodes, but this album makes me feel like I've really missed out.
> I love how tracks like "Gekiha" are like call outs to Part 1 music.



If you haven't watched the anime in a while, you definitely need to watch the Jiraiya Chronicles, the Jiraiya vs Pain arc, and the Sasuke vs Deidara and Sasuke vs Itachi episodes.  Some of the greatest anime in a while.  But like Geg says, even though there's some great tracks in those eps, they still overplay a lot of dull and boring tracks.  But even so, it's still a good watch.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 18, 2009)

All the above dl links, are they cd rips or ripped from youtube?


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 18, 2009)

Ducky said:


> All the above dl links, are they cd rips or ripped from youtube?



One I posted above is a rip.  CD quality


----------



## neshru (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh shit, I just realized that the training theme is not on the OST! Why the fuck did they leave that out?


----------



## Nimander (Dec 18, 2009)

This OST s*** all over Bleach's.  I can honestly say that the only songs on there I really liked were the instrumentals to "Nothing Can Be Explained" and "Number One", along with that track "The Power to Strive".  Everything else? 

Almost not worth the download.

The Shippuden OST was definitely worth it though.  I can count on one hand the number of tracks I honestly did not like (if I hear that Sasuke Cowboy theme one more time...) but the rest ranged from solid to awesome.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 18, 2009)

I came at the music.  

My favourites are

*Senya* - Itachi's theme and so freaking sad yet so peaceful and I could fall asleep to it.I think it sums up Itachi perfectly. 
*Kakuzu* - It's an Akatsuki theme too right? I love the cords in it.


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 18, 2009)

That OST was so good. There was only 4 tracks, that I didn't like. Rest were like a piece of music from heaven. Japanese sure know how to make nice music.

But I am wondering greatly: Why they didn't put new Orochimaru themes, Naruto's training and those others badass missing musics? Would it be just too many tracks, since both Naruto Shippuden OSTs have now 28 tracks.

But I am ok with these tracks too. I morely want to listen Pain's theme, than Orochimaru's.

Oh, and guy who said that Jiraya's "forcing himself back to life" theme would be in next OST; it isn't going to. That track played first time at the saving Gaara arc, and it didn't even came with this new OST, so they aren't going to release it now.

Too bad they didn't release that new track, that played in last weeks episode, in the scene, where Kakashi finds out that Tobi has Sharingan. Well maybe it was played too soon so I understand. But if some tracks from this OST haven't been played yet, then it's stubid troll.


----------



## mariakas (Dec 18, 2009)

The ost from ep witrh sasuke vs Oro(while Oru molding Sasuke in the body) is missing... :/


----------



## ramb1402 (Dec 18, 2009)

Well if i remember correctly, the tracks missing are: 
Danzou theme - appears in ep 35 16:00min
Itachi's Training - appears in ep 114  06:36min
Ino/Hawk theme - appears in ep 83 10:28min
Naruto's training - appears in ep 81 05:43min 
Zetsu theme - appears in ep 73 00:00min
Tobi's Strange Jutsu (similar to sasuke theme) - appears in ep 134 19:14min
Suigetsu vs Kisame theme - appears in ep 134 16:08min
Shino Theme - appears in ep 132 09:03min
and the theme played when kakashi sees tobi sharingan - appears in ep  139 10:23min.

So from all i remember, we have already 9 songs, which means we may get a 3rd OST, the question is: When... 2 more years? -hope not.


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 18, 2009)

Yea I was hoping Danzou's theme would be on it.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm loving the mix of Gratutious Latin Chanting, heavy guitars, traditional Japanese music, and Middle Eastern sounding tracks. Overall this soundtrack is as good as the original series' music was, in my opinion.

I especially love the reimagining of the track "experienced many battles" as "shirohae".


----------



## Chaos Control (Dec 18, 2009)

Love the Sasuke, Pain, Itachi, and Amaterasu music.  Only song that I wanted but didn't make it in was Sai's theme.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 18, 2009)

*My top 5 action-epic cues*:

1. Kokuten (#18)
2. Rinkai (#2)
3. Girei (#20)
4. Nankou Furaku (#13)
5. Kouen* (#7)

*My top 3 soft-emotional cues*:

1. Saika (#4)
2. Senya (#23)
3. Maisou (#10)

* I believe there was a mistake made by the production of the album; they must have switched the title of soundtrack #7 with #8. The #8 is supposed to be the "Kakuzu" theme and "Kouen" is the music playing at #7 (the one where Itachi uses Amaterasu on Sasuke who tries to evade it). Furthermore confirming my assessment, "kouen" means "(red) flame". 

Edit:



Geg said:


> Okay, so I've got them all figured out now for anyone still having trouble
> 
> 07. *Kouen *- Plays when Itachi uses Amaterasu in 137
> 08. *Kakuzu *- The rock Akatsuki theme, first plays in 79



There we go! Fixed.


----------



## critical2hit (Dec 18, 2009)

why didnt they include this track WHY?!?!?!


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 18, 2009)

They've been uploaded on youtube already. And by the way,this one kicks ass:


----------



## salavisa1990 (Dec 18, 2009)

I hope we have a ost 3 next year in December.
I really love this new ost but is a shame that a few tracks didnt are in the ost.

I think we will have next year another. Because that tracks which are not included in this ost and some others new we maybe have in future episodies I guess.

For example, last year they relesed the ost 3 of Bleach in November, and this year they relesed a ost 4 in the same day of Naruto.

Hope we have a ost 3

Sorry my bad english again XD 

By the way im Dissapoiting with the new ost of Bleach


----------



## LuCas (Dec 18, 2009)

salavisa1990 said:


> I hope we have a ost 3 next year in December.
> I really love this new ost but is a shame that a few tracks didnt are in the ost.
> 
> I think we will have next year another. Because that tracks which are not included in this ost and some others new we maybe have in future episodies I guess.
> ...



Wtf, bleach released their newest ost recently? shit no one told me!
Btw is bleach still on fillers? I haven't watched since it went to filler


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 18, 2009)

I thought that the soundtrack was absolutely magnificent. Far from missing more recent tracks it had more than I expected. 

My only disappointment is that they still didn't put the peaceful music that was playing as Naruto walked home in the very first episode. That harp is my favorite music in Shippuuden, and its continued omission would be like not putting the Afternoon of Konoha on the old Part 1 OSTs. I really want that song. I would rather have had that on the first OST than the theme of Shippuuden which I kind of hate.


----------



## salavisa1990 (Dec 18, 2009)

LuCas said:


> Wtf, bleach released their newest ost recently? shit no one told me!
> Btw is bleach still on fillers? I haven't watched since it went to filler




I only know the news of the ost of bleach last week XD. They released the cd in same day of Naruto Shippuden Ost 2

The ost is more from the actual saga. But in my opinion the only good tracks we have are "Number One Instrumental" and another track that  missing in ost 3 that we hear when Grimmjow is doing the ressurection.  Its a coolll music.

And yes, bleach is still on fillers. Im not sure but i heard in a site that this saga will finish in abril 2010 ( But Im Not sure) .
But make sense because in the actual opening bassicly is based in filler characters. 

By the way , Shonen Jump confirmed a MOVIE 4 in 2010


----------



## salavisa1990 (Dec 18, 2009)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> My only disappointment is that they still didn't put the peaceful music that was playing as Naruto walked home in the very first episode. That harp is my favorite music in Shippuuden, and its continued omission would be like not putting the Afternoon of Konoha on the old Part 1 OSTs. I really want that song. I would rather have had that on the first OST than the theme of Shippuuden which I kind of hate.




I know what track you mention that. It is really beautiful.
First time i read your comment i thought about a track in shippuden ost 1 which appears in the episode 1 when Naruto come back to Konoha.

Good i still want the orochimaru tracks 

We only have a orochimaru track that appears in the ost of Movie 2 : Bonds.
The  track is call Orochi

But is short, and i want MORE.


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 19, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> They've been uploaded on youtube already. And by the way,this one kicks ass:


----------



## LuCas (Dec 19, 2009)

Mai Shiranui said:


> Agreed.  18 is my fav on the OST, also.



Why did you quote him and not me when I said it was my favorite,


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 19, 2009)

My favorite song is definitely Kakuzu. I think it's funny how everyone was going crazy for the Rock Akatuki theme during the H&K arc, but now no one even cares about it because of all of the Sasuke Shippuuden music. I really wish Sasuke's theme was on here, though, that's my favorite track. And makes me like Sasuke. Lolwut.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Dec 19, 2009)

Track 3 Gehika ...amazing it takes me back to part 1s music so much....its a shame that song got played only once for like 10 seconds when there are so many good parts to it...


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 19, 2009)

LuCas said:


> Why did you quote him and not me when I said it was my favorite,



Sorry!  I must have missed your post on a previous page.


----------



## rclawliet (Dec 19, 2009)

I love track 23, Senya. I was waiting for the ost to come so that I could listen to it. I'm much more than impressed of the song. It's amazing.. pure genius.


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 19, 2009)

I love tracks 20, 4 and 14 the most. Even if 14 is filler music, it is SO AWESOME TRACK.


----------



## Daryoon (Dec 19, 2009)

If they don't save track 21 for the adaptation of #442, they're mad. It fits perfectly.


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 19, 2009)

I hope they put track 19 in events what happened in chapter 429.


----------



## salavisa1990 (Dec 19, 2009)

My favourite track is track 18 ( soo much epic).
When i heard this in the first time on final moments of episode 113 i Fucking love it.
Than i saw that final scenes over and over again, the piece of music it was soo epic.

I love anime, i love the all dragon ball (even Gt) since child,  i like bleach and recently i finally watch one piece .
I know One Piece is the most popular manga sails on Japan , i know the whole story have such epic moments.

But for me I like more Naruto. I cant explanied better, its more easy to fell the sensation.
With the more seriously parte of the story now, with such epic events we have it and with a fucking good soundtrack that i think is the best of the sondtracks of anime ( even better than  Evangelion).

Like track 18, 21, 1, 7 and other many tracks they are of a epic moments on anime.

Forget the damn fillers ,  the anime is better and better. 
I look in the past of the first series, god its now a nostalgic. Lolll

Naruto 4EVER


----------



## salavisa1990 (Dec 19, 2009)

Everytime i heard the Amaterasu Track i think in Nightwish  XD XD 
I dont know why, ahah.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 19, 2009)

haha same here /\

so it has all the new tracks?


----------



## agusgallia (Dec 19, 2009)

i found another song that is missing, in ch 133, after jiraiya thinks about minato, when he is writing on the frog's back, that song isn't on the ost either


----------



## Lady Azura (Dec 19, 2009)

^ It will probably be on the next OST.


----------



## geG (Dec 19, 2009)

Maybe not, since that one's been around since the Gaara arc, and they seem to just be skipping all the old ones they've missed.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 19, 2009)

salavisa1990 said:


> My favourite track is track 18 ( soo much *epic*).
> Than i saw that final scenes over and over again, the piece of music it was soo *epic*.
> 
> I know One Piece is the most popular manga sails on Japan , i know the whole story have such *epic* moments.
> ...



So it's quite epic, is it?


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 19, 2009)

the track 3 makes an amazing theme for shippuuden, i hope that they will use it as theme, i didnt like the one that they chose, but this one is in the same lvl of the part 1 theme

haha i could even remix the themes, they have the same style xD


----------



## Omolara (Dec 19, 2009)

Jeαnne said:


> the track 3 makes an amazing theme for shippuuden, i hope that they will use it as theme, i didnt like the one that they chose, but this one is in the same lvl of the part 1 theme
> 
> haha i could even remix the themes, they have the same style xD



That's what I meant way up thread. It's very reminiscent of Part 1's music. 

I am so in love with this whole album. Especially "Kokuten" 

Also, "Beni Soubi"


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 19, 2009)

Omolara said:


> That's what I meant way up thread. It's very reminiscent of Part 1's music.
> 
> I am so in love with this whole album. Especially "Kokuten"
> 
> Also, "Beni Soubi"


yeah, i would even say that its a remix of the part 1 theme, since the 2 parts of the song mix perfectly 


yes 8D, this OST is awesome


----------



## ramb1402 (Dec 20, 2009)

Yasuharu Takanashi (shippuuden composer) is going to release Fairy Tail OST on Jan 07 2010, you may want to keep on track with it... the ost has the same rock/metal influence in it, but in a different style, mean while, im going to watch Dexter (serial killer).


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 20, 2009)

Epic shit is epic.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 20, 2009)

Kouen is as epic as id thought it would be


----------



## dmhs (Dec 20, 2009)

My god, I completly missed 'Maisou' in the anime. 
It's awesome, when was it used?


----------



## Prisoner21 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi! Do you know where is track from the end of 79 episode(before Akatsuki theme)? It is in OST or no?


----------



## geG (Dec 20, 2009)

dmhs said:


> My god, I completly missed 'Maisou' in the anime.
> It's awesome, when was it used?



Asuma's death scene in episode 80.


----------



## Girei (Dec 21, 2009)

Listen this track

track (studio version)

track  (Live)

this is very similar to sasukes theme 

By the way sasukes theme track


----------



## Kiss (Dec 21, 2009)

Great OST! 

My favorite ones are Kakuten, Beni Soubi and Maisou.

I hope shippuuden uses the right tracks at the right moments from now on.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 21, 2009)

My favorite tracks are 8, 19 and 20.


----------



## Damaera (Dec 21, 2009)

When did they play Gekiha in the anime? O_o


----------



## envoyofuno (Dec 22, 2009)

86, when Shikamaru tries to decap Hidan and the binds him with his shadow. It then goes to a commercial break, then plays Track 13 while Shikamaru explains his and Kakashi's plan. So only like 20 seconds of it have played in the series.


----------



## LuCas (Dec 22, 2009)

They should play "Guren" more, this is badass


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 22, 2009)

What is the battle scene theme in this OST?

It seems I can't figure it out since I have stopped watching Shipuuden...Any pointer would be nice.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 23, 2009)

Out of the 28 tracks, on Naruto Shippuuden OST II; I'd say I only liked 
22 / 28. Which is 2 more than the 20 tracks from the 1st Soundtrack. But hey at least Yasuharu Takanashi has broken the cycle when it comes to Naruto Soundtracks.

The 1st Shows Score ranged from Great - Mediocre - Good; here however
the composer is on "FIRE" with 2 Great CD's


----------



## TeMaRiTyYy (Dec 23, 2009)

PLS help me where can i find this soundtrack track  i search everywhere for it but i couldn`t found it


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 23, 2009)

TeMaRiTyYy the track you are asking about is Man of the World and it is the 
7th track track on Shippuuden's 1st Soundtrack


----------



## irRonnie (Dec 23, 2009)

No it isn't. It's still unreleased.


----------



## Mind of the North Star (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh...wow...it seems the Danzo/Sai theme is not included.

.....



.......
*Spoiler*: __ 



 PISS! FUCK! SHIT! ASS!


----------



## MaPHacK (Dec 23, 2009)

Track 01 is the shit.  I remember when Jiraiya was fighting Pain with his hands clenched together running from the bird summon this song was on.  It's epic.


----------



## Jesus (Dec 24, 2009)

track 10 is very very very good. I wonder why they didn't use it more than just once.  Jiraiya's death would have been perfect for that music.


----------



## Arjento (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry if this has been brought up.

But I was very sad when Jiraiya's Death Scene music wasn't on OST2 (when he's writing the secret message).  So I checked on OST1 and it's not on there too!

Anyone know why?


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 25, 2009)

Doubt anyone here would know why.   As far as we know, its reserved for OST3.


----------



## lodmad (Dec 25, 2009)

LuCas said:


> They should play "Guren" more, this is badass


That music makes me remember the whole "home is the place where people think about you", so I really don't like it.


----------



## Undead (Dec 25, 2009)

Jesus said:


> track 10 is very very very good. I wonder why they didn't use it more than just once.  Jiraiya's death would have been perfect for that music.


nah, i think it works for Asuma much better. Jiraiya's own was perfect.


----------



## Qman834 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just love the first Shippuden soundrack and how epic it sounds.
i haven't listened the second one yet but i'm gonna.

My only wish for 2010 is that Naruto won't end i love it.


----------



## sabakunay (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't know if it was posted, but here are the links to the OST2, for those who didn't find it yet:

HQ
LQ


----------



## Brian (Dec 30, 2009)

^Thanks for the link

I really like Ochibabune it's very peaceful, Saika and Maisou is pretty sad and I also like Kokuten.


----------



## sabakunay (Dec 30, 2009)

Damn, i like Nankoufuraku. I like strong and powerful songs!

Anyway, whole OST is beautiful.


----------



## gigelf (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi. Which is the song played, when yiraja writes the code message? after his flashbacks


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 1, 2010)

Is Itachi's theme on this one???

Please


----------



## mandeep000 (Jan 2, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Is Itachi's theme on this one???
> 
> Please



Yes .. Track 23 Senya(ManyNights)


----------



## FloriaN~ (Jan 2, 2010)

sabakunay said:


> I don't know if it was posted, but here are the links to the OST2, for those who didn't find it yet:
> 
> HQ
> LQ


why does the HQ zip say FLAC when its just mp3...


----------



## goku262002 (Jan 2, 2010)

If no one has posted it yet, heres the google translation of the track list:



> 1 Riyuu Noboru
> 
> 2 critical
> 
> ...



If anyone can provide a better translation of these including translations of "27" & "14" that would be great. thanks for the rips!


EDIT: Theres something wrong with the HQ rips some kind of data error. and how low are the LQ rips? why does their have to be a LQ version can't the mp3s be HQ as well?


----------



## Belbwadous (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you guys for posting the links. That soundtrack is really good. Any links where I can get the first one?


----------



## emROARS (Jan 5, 2010)

goku262002 said:


> If anyone can provide a better translation of these including translations of "27" & "14" that would be great. thanks for the rips!



疾空 can mean different things

疾 - illness, sickness, rapid, quick, swift, fast.
空 - a sky, the sky, the air, empty, vacancy, vanity, space, the void.

I personally think it means 'swift air' or 'swift wind'.

and for 27 鳴神 is seperated as...

鳴 - sound, ring, resound, echo, rumble and most onomatopoeia (mostly sounds made by animals like neigh, squeek, meow etc.)
神 - God, the Divinity, the Lord, a goddess, a deity

I'd say this one could be 'God's echo' or 'God's rumble'. It's also the name of a Kabuki play (the romaji is Narukami.)


----------



## BeNicePlz (Jan 5, 2010)

Granatto said:


> Link removed My this is my favorite track and it's not in the ost 2...
> i think i will die...



+1 

This is one of my favourites.
When you hear this you know shit is about to go down.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 5, 2010)

I love it.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jan 5, 2010)

Now that we have this, when is Flow going to drop the full version of "SIGN"? Single, album something, it's been like three months now.


----------



## Rikuto (Jan 8, 2010)

I just clicked on the link. Thankyou so much.

I've been dying to get the heavy metal song in the Sasuke vs Deidara fight!


----------



## Hydde (Jan 18, 2010)

After hearing this album on its whole a couple of times, i have to admit that is pretty pretty good.
There are very few songs that i skip, for example "Guren" because we all know how many times we were forced to listen to that song, but surprisingly the whole song is indeed very beautiful. In the anime, it was used only the beggining, but after 40 seconds or so, it turns to be very emotional.

The song named "Samidare" , i think is the one used in the scene of Minato, Jiraiya and Kushina talking about Naruto´s name.... gosh is so emotional, its fantastic really. And "Yamagasumi" which is also a remix of thsi one is VERY beautiful. This 2 songs are a pelasure to listen.. sooo emotional.

All the metal themed songs are just too kick ass, specially "Kakuzu" , "Kouen" , "Beni soubi" , "Rinkai" and Gekiha.

Pain's theme is godly and gives me the creeps and Jiraiya's remixes are so so good.

In summary, this soundtrack is just too memorable. It really went up to the standards of the first series.


----------



## Hydde (Jan 19, 2010)

Btw, someone knows what the heck the guys in the song "kakuzu" are saying?.

It sounds liek a ritual or something.


----------



## sakuragi12 (Jan 22, 2010)

it's not possibile I listen all the tracks and there isn't the most beautiful song :|

This song was play in "Naruto Shippuuden ep 41" , I did also a piano arrangement for this song but I have been waiting for song's name |: . I'm sad!

Here you can listen my arrangement: are


----------



## Hydde (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey, has anyone noticed something??.

The song named "Beni Soubi" has not been used in the anime yet, so i was listening to it and paying attention.... and i think i discovered something....

This song is a fussion between Jiraiya´s theme and Naruto´s theme
Mainly the song has original elements, but what caught my attention was that in the minute 0:24 and in the 1:10, it is used a characteristical part of Jiraiya´s teme "Shoryuu" and in 1:13, it comes a rock remix of the song "Samidare" (which is a ballad used when Jiraiya was remembering naruto just before dying...) 

I find this pretty interesting.


----------



## drixomanbeta (Feb 7, 2010)

I give the first OST a marginally better rating, but that's probably based on personal familiarity bias...but this one is off the chart too...

but kind of disappointed sai's and danzo's didn't make it...it's been a LONG time....i was looking forward to those...

favourite: 

4-Saika
12-Hyouhaku
17-Guren
23-Senya
26-Ochihabune
28-Samidare


----------



## Recal (Feb 20, 2010)

Just a note:  Shirotsumekusa, or track 11, is used in episode 141 when Sasuke learns the truth about Itachi's past. It's not on Geg's list, so I thought I'd add it.


----------



## geG (Feb 20, 2010)

^Nope, that was Homecoming from the first soundtrack.


----------



## Recal (Feb 21, 2010)

Damn, Geg, you're totally and utterly right.  It's just Homecoming without the lead instruments carrying the melody. 

But this begs the question... when are they going to use track 11?  I really like it.  It's beautiful.


----------



## Miverel (May 13, 2010)

Wow! This soundtrack is awesome! Even better than the first one! I especially adore the 'Maisou' track... It's so melancholic. 
Not to mention that it's a sad thing that they cut out huge parts from this OST in anime...


----------



## Undead (May 13, 2010)

Miverel said:


> Wow! This soundtrack is awesome! Even better than the first one! I especially adore the 'Maisou' track... It's so melancholic.
> Not to mention that it's a sad thing that they cut out huge parts from this OST in anime...


Yeah, that's Asuma's death theme. Beautiful song.


----------

